# Planung eines Schwimmteiches mit LH für 2015



## Reimai (3. Nov. 2014)

Hallo 

Ich beschäftige mich seit Juni intensiv mit dem Teichbau und habe verschiedenste Foren studiert und für mich eine Variante zusammengestellt. Ich möchte gerne meine Planung und meine Gedanken hier in diesem Forum vorstellen und diskutieren. 

*Mein zukünftige Teich soll folgendes beinhalten:*
Schwimmbereich 10 x 5,5 Meter
Flachwasserbereich mit Kies und einigen kleinen Pflanzen zur Zierde in Töpfen gepflanzt.
getrennter Filterteich mit Pflanzen und am Ende mit Kies
Keine Fische
Grobfilter vor dem Filterteich (Airliftsieve)
2 Lufthebepumpen. (eine für den Filterteich, zweite in den ST zurück nach dem Grobfilter)
4 BA und 2 Skimmereingänge
Schwimmbereich mit Schalungsziegeln gemauert
Betonierter Boden im Schwimmbereich.
Folienteich: grüne Folie aus FPO ist im Schwimmbereich sichtbar.

*Technik:*
Die 6 Eingänge (4 BA und 2 Skimmer) sollen am Airliftsieve mit Zugschieber dazwischen montiert werden.(alles in DA110mm
Nach dem Sieb (200 oder 300my??) geht ein 160mm Rohr in ein Sammelrohr Dimension 500 mm
Ein Luftheber bringt Wasser in den Filterteich (Einlaufrohr Position:0 / -11)??? 
Zweiter Luftheber kann zusätzlich dazugeschaltet werden um mehr Wasser zu bewegen geht aber direkt in den ST zurück
Bei BA 3 und BA 4 möchte ich ein Rohr in den 110 Ablauf stecken ähnlich wir bei Ralf Glenk aber ich möchte das einsteckbar machen. Im oberen Bereich soll ein Schacht mit DA 200 mm sein, an dem dann die einzelnen Drainagerohre angeschlossen werden.
Steckbar soll es werden, damit man den ganzen Teich ordentlich reinigen kann, bzw auch als Skimmer verwenden kann.
Am Ende des Filterteichs ist ein Schacht eingezeichnet. In diesen Schacht könnten man wenn nötig noch Filtermatten inkludieren. Auslauf in den ST ist ein DA160 Rohr oder 2 DA110er Rohre


Optional hätte ich noch eine alte Schwimmbadpumpe und einen Sandfilter von meinem alten Swimmingpool verfügbar. Die könnte ich nach dem Filter noch anschließen.

*Teichgröße:*
39 m2 Schwimmteich 1,8 m Tefe
20 m2 Schwimmteich 1,2 m Tiefe
25 m2 Flachzone
15 m2 Filterteich

Frage zur Reinigung: wenn ich einen Schwimmbadroboter einsetzen möchte, kann ich den an den Skimmer wie beim Swimmingpool anschließen? Bringt der Luftheber sollte Leistung, dass das funktionieren kann oder soll ich für diese Reinigungsaktion meine alte Schwimmbadpumpe mit Sandfilter aktivieren?.

Ich weiß es ist sehr viel Text zum Lesen aber ich hoffe, dass ich das wichtigste geschrieben habe. Anbei stelle ich noch meine Zeichnung und das Detail für BA3 und BA4 als jpg ins Forum.

Liebe Grüße 
Reimai

PS.: ich freue mich auf Eure Feedbacks und Erfahrungsberichte.


----------



## Zacky (4. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Reimai.

Deine Planung ist noch nicht ganz optimal. Auch bin ich ein wenig verwirrt, was deine Angaben zur Technik betreffen.

Du schreibst etwas von einem "Airliftsieve". Mit diesem Begriff verbinde ich ein fertiges Produkt, was Filter und Luftheber miteinander in einem kompakten Behälter kombiniert. Ob Du da mit 6 x DN 110 dran gehen kannst, weiß ich nicht...müsste man beim Hersteller mal erfragen. Entsprechend sollte ja auch Fördervolumen kommen.

Das Prinizip von "Ralf Glenk" mit 2 x 110 in eine Leitung sagt mir jetzt nix. Hast Du dazu mal einen Link oder eine bessere Erklärung.

Schwimmbadroboter und Skimmerleitung via Lufheber kann ich leider auch nix zu sagen.

Vielleicht haben andere User noch Infos.


----------



## Reimai (4. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Zacky,

Danke für Deine Antwort. Bezüglich dem Airliftsieve hoffe ich, das Geisy noch Informationen beisteuern kann. Der Airliftsieve ist ja von Ihm entwickelt worden.
Der Airliftsieve funktioniert eigendlich als selbststàndige Pumpe. Bei mir sollten die Luftblasen der Membrane hauptsächlich das Sieb freihalten und den Schmutz in den Auffangkorb weiterbefördern. Die richtige Wasserbeförderung sollten die nachgeschaltenen LH erledigen. Ich hoffe das Geisy hier noch seine Meinung schreiben kann.

Anbei findest Du noch einen Link zu dem Biofilter (http://www.schwimmteich-selbstbau.de/biofilter.html)
Bei dem System geht es um die Mikroorganismen,  die im Kies ihre Arbeit verrichten.

Gibt es jemanden, der einen Schwimmbadroboter mit Luftheber betreibt?

Lg Reinhard


----------



## Geisy (4. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Reinhard

Auch ich sehe das als nicht optimal.
6 Zuläufe zum FIlter und nur einen 110er Luftheber der durch den Filter geht. Der zweite geht bei Bedarf zurück zum ST.
Dazu hast du noch recht lange Rohre mit vielen Bögen z.B. aus der Flachwassserzone unter dem Teich her bis zur Sammelkammer.
Pro 110er Zulauf sollten ca. 8-10m³ die Stunde laufen damit nichts im Rohr liegen bleibt.
Den Airliftsieve nutzt du nur um den groben Dreck im Sack zu sammlen.
Der Filtergraben sollte soweit ich weiß 30% der Wasseroberfläche groß sein und 90cm tiefe hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen.
Ich würde den Filtergraben bis an den Teich ran ziehen und ihn ohne Rohre direkt in die Flachwasserzone laufen lassen.
Also Schwimmteich, Flachwasserzone und Filtergraben aus einem Stück Folie.
Bei Ralf Glenk gefällt mir nicht das er das grob vorgefilterte Wasser direkt ins Drainagerohr unter den Kies schiebt.
Ich schiebe das vorgefilterte Wasser durch den Kies nach unten ins Drainagerohr und am anderen Ende wieder hoch.
In der Flachwasserzone wird alles was sich da obendrauf absetzt durch das schwimmen aufgewirbelt. Hier wird es meiner Meinung nach besser sein die Wand der Flachwasserzone als Wellenbrecher bis an die Oberfläche zu ziehen.
So kannst du die ganze Flachwasserzone außenrum als Filterkiesgraben nutzen und nur am Ende, in der Zeichnung oben rechts, zurück in den Schwimmteich laufen lassen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Zacky (4. Nov. 2014)

Hi Reimai.

Schön, dass sich Norbert nochmal gemeldet hat und die Sache zum "Airliftsieve" aufgeklärt hat.

Das Prinzip der Kies-durchströmten Pflanzenzone nach Glenk's Prinzip habe ich bei mir in leicht abgewandelter Weise installiert. Ich war nur irritiert, weil Du geschrieben hast, "2 x DN 110 auf eine Leitung". 

Ich habe es im Schwimmteich unter 50cm Kies begraben und im Koiteich unter 20cm Kies zu liegen. Beide Varianten haben jedoch ihre Vor- & Nachteile. Um die Kieszone im Koiteich mit Wasser zu versorgen, lasse ich den Luftheber am Ende der Filterstrecke in eine Sammel-Ablaufkammer fördern, welche mit dem Teich durch entsprechende Rohrleitungen verbunden ist. So kann das Wasser nach "eigenem Ermessen" über die Rohre in die Kieszone einströmen und von unten nach oben durch den Kies strömen.

Grundsätzlich habe ich jedoch einen Vorfilter mit 250 µm im Einsatz, was eigentlich nur gut vorgereinigtes Wasser hindurch lässt.

Die Sache mit dem Lufthebereinsatz bei 6 Leitungen hat Norbert schon kurz angesprochen und ich will es nur noch einmal weiter ausformulieren. Die BA-Leitungen sollten mit je 8-10.000 Liter angefahren werden und die Skimmerleitungen, je nach Skimmeraufbau, mit etwa 12.000 Liter (nur meine Erfahrung!). Also kommst Du am Ende auf gute 60.000 Liter die es gilt umzuwälzen. Und das ist recht viel! Um das Volumen mit einem Luftheber abzurufen bedarf es schon ganz viel Mühe und Energie, was letztendlich darauf schließen lassen sollte, dass es im Dauerbetrieb also 2 Luftheber mit je 30.000 l/h Volumen werden sollten.

Man kann sicherlich auch mit weniger Volumenstrom fahren, wenn Du die einzelnen Leitungen in regelmäßigen Abständen spülst.


----------



## Geisy (4. Nov. 2014)

Ich hab meine Drainagerohre über den komplette Länge mit 10cm Kies abgedeckt und in der Mitte eine kleine Steinbarriere gemacht. Davor steht das Wasser ca.2cm höher und ein Teil des Wassers kann so durch den Kies nach unten und auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch. Was zuviel ist läuft oben durch die Steine. 
Sollte ich den Kies mal reinigen müssen, laß ich das System rückwärts laufen und spritze mit dem strammen Strahl aus dem Gartenschlauch von oben auf den Kies.
Die sich nun lösenden Teilchen gehen dann von der falschen Seite in den Filtergraben und setzen sich da ab.
Wenn sich alles gelegt hat laß ich das System wieder in die richtige Richtung laufen.

Gruß
Norbert

P.S. rechts ist der Wasserstand höher


----------



## Geisy (4. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Rico

30m³/h wird zuviel sein für den Filtergraben, da der nur funktioniert wenn er langsam durchlaufen wird.
Man müßte also regelmäßig einige Zuläufe abschiebern und mit der Umwälzung runter.
Sind die Bodenabläufe/Skimmer in der Flachwasserzone nötig??
Wieviel Umwälzung braucht ein fischloser 100m³ Teich?  10-20m³ sollten da reichen oder?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Reimai (4. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Geisy,

Danke für Deine Meinung. Die 6 Eingänge sind sicher nicht optimal. Im Betrieb würde ich aber nur die Skimmer oder auch nur einen Skimmer laufen lassen. Ganz leicht noch die BA3 und BA4 zur Zirkulation dazu schalten. Den Filtergraben möchte ich gerne getrennt vom Teich haben, damit die Pflanzen in einem Bereich sind und den Teich nicht übernehmen. Wieviel Wasser soll den durch den Filtergraben laufen pro Stunde?
Filtergraben + Flachzone haben eine Größe von 40 m2 sollten ausreichen oder?
Sind die 90 cm Tiefe im Filterteich zu tief? Was wäre Dein Vorschlag? 
Das sich etwas Schmutz und Algen im Flachwasserbereich ansammeln werden glaube ich auch. Diesen Schmutz würde ich in den Schwimmteich kehren und vom Schwimmteichroboter einsaugen lassen. Die 4 BA habe ich hauptsächlich geplant damit ich den Teich optimal reinigen kann und sind nicht generell dazugeschaltet.
Wieviel Wasser bekomme ich durch einen 110 LH durch?

Lg Reinhard

PS: Danke für eure Unterstützung


----------



## Geisy (4. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Rienhard

Wenn du die Folie über die Wand vom Schwimmteich, die über Wasser ist, in den Filtergraben ziehst, werden die Pflanzen keine Chance haben in den Teich zukommen.


----------



## Reimai (4. Nov. 2014)

Ich lade einmal ein 3 D Bild von meinem Entwurfsteich


----------



## Reimai (4. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Zacky,

Danke für die Info. Wieviel m3 kann man mit einem 110 LH fördern.

@ Geisy: Ich würde das gemäß Deinem Foto im Filterteich auch machen.
Die Bodenabläufe BA 3 und BA 4 sind nur für eine leichte Zirkulation und für Reinigungszwecke. Ich habe mir gedacht, dass man nach einigen Jahren sicher viel Schmutz im Kies hat. Ich würde dann den Bereich bei den BA3 und 4 vom Kies befreien, den Schacht aus dem BA herausziehen und ein Metallgitter drüberlegen (damit kein Kies reinfällt). Dann den Kies ordentlich Spülen. Der ganze Schmutz kann durch den Ablauf aus dem System gebracht werden. Hoffe ich! 
Kann das funktionieren?


----------



## Geisy (5. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Reinhard

Die Infos wie ein Filtergraben von der Tiefe und Durchströmung aufgebaut wird gibt es bei Naturagart.
Wenn du deinen Filtergraben nicht größer machen möchtest solltest du bei Luftheber2 eine 300l Helixkammer dazwischen machen.
Ich würde die beiden BA in der Flachwasserzone weglassen. Ein Sammelschacht am Ende der Drainagerohre ist nicht schlecht, da kann man bei Bedarf dann eine Schmutzwasserpumpe rein stellen. Die 2-3 110er Drainagerohre liegen dann unter der kompletten Flachwasserzone in einer länge.
Skimmer sollte auch einer reichen wenn der dann genug zieht.
Ich hab mal deine Zeichnung geändert wie ich es machen würde.
 

Gruß
Norbert

P.S. Der Airliftsieve verträgt drei 110er Zuläufe und schafft bis zu 30m³ Umwälzung.


----------



## Reimai (5. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Geisy,

ich habe die Unterlagen von Naturagart leider nicht.
Wie groß sollte ich den Filtergraben machen? Ich könnte die Länge des FT noch verändern oder den Schwimmteich auf 5 Meter verkleinern und den Filtergraben um 0,5 Meter breiter gestalten.
Ich habe mir gedacht, dass ich keine Helixkammer benötige, da ich keine Fische im Teich habe und die Flachwasserzone relativ groß ist.
Und mit Helix kenne ich mich auch noch nicht aus.
Ich habe im Internet 2 Teiche gefunden, so wie ich mir meinen Teich vorstellen könnte.
http://www.mielkesteiche.de/referenzen/projekt/schwimmteich-im-grossraum-muenchen/
Bild 26 oder
http://web.student.tuwien.ac.at/~e0426141/Bilder/Slideshow Teiche/IMG_1694.JPG
bei diesen Fotos geht es nur um die Folie und Randgestaltung und die gemauerten Wände. Wenn diese unter Wasser sind wirkt der Teich größer. Auch die Kinder könnten dann besser Eislaufen im Winter. (wenn es wieder einmal so kalt wird )


Von den beiden Skimmer würde ich auch nur einen immer einschalten. Der zweite Ist nur zur Sicherheit eingebaut, da ich nicht genau weiß wo sich der Schmutz auf der Oberfläche sammeln wird. Von den 6 Eingängen würden maximal 2 immer gleichzeitig freigeschaltet werden.

Ich lade noch einmal eine aktualisierte Zeichnung mit den Bezeichnungen der BA hoch und die 3D Ansicht mit jpg Format.
lg
Reinhard


----------



## Geisy (5. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Reinhard

Hier ein Link zum Filtergraben
http://shop.naturagart.de/Teiche/Te...-NaturaGart/Biologische-Wasser-Reinigung.html


Vielleicht kannst du diese Leute mal anschreiben ob die es nochmal so machen würden.
Oder es melden sich hier Leute mit Schwimmteichen die es so gemacht haben.


----------



## Zacky (5. Nov. 2014)

Hi...ich nochmal...

@Reimai - Durch ein DN 110er Luftheber können je nach (Luft-)Pumpenleistung bis zu 25.000 l/h durchgehen. Ist aber, wie Norbert schon sagte, eigentlich für einen Filtergraben eher unzweckmäßig. Mir ging es mehr darum, dass Du auf jeden Fall bedenken solltest, dass Du eine enorme Umwälzrate fahren müsstest, um alle Leitungen zu bedienen.

Wenn Du aber einen Pool-Robi einsetzen möchtest, würde ich auf die vielen Bodenabläufe wohl eher verzichten. Der Pool-Robi macht Dir den Teichboden vom Schwimmbereich eh' sauber und das was der Bodenablauf aufnimmt, muss im Radius von 1m - 1,50m um den BA liegen. Und selbst dazu benötigst Du gut Sog.

Wenn Du eine höhere Umwälzrate fahren möchtest, um mind. einen BA und einen Skimmer zu nutzen, dann würde ich dazu tendieren, dass ein Lufheber bzw. der Airliftsieve selbst, dass Wasser durch eine Helixkammer schiebt und es am Ende selbstständig in die verschiedensten Richtungen auslaufen kann. Soll heißen, alles direkt durch den LH im Airliftsieve in das Helix und dann über 2-3-4 oder 5-6 Auslaufleitungen im Teich verteilt.

So strömt ein Teil in den Filtergraben, Pflanzengraben und mit den restlichen Leitungen kannst Du die Teichecken anströmen, um dort den Schmutz "zu vertreiben". So kannst Du entspannt mit 20.000 - 30.000 l/h durch einen Luftheber bewegen.


----------



## Reimai (5. Nov. 2014)

@ Geisy. Ich habe mir das Video angesehen. Dort spricht man von einer Filtergrabengröße von 20 bis 30% abhängig ob es ein Fischteich oder ein Schwimmteich ist. Sowie ob es Flachzonen mit etwas Pflanzen im Schwimmteich gib. Da der Svhwimmteich ca. 60 m2 hat und der Filterteich mit Flachzone ca.40 m2 sollte das passen oder?

@Zacky. Danke für deine Überlegungen.  Ich könnte den BA 2 auf jedenfall weglassen. Den BA 1 brauche ich wenn ich den Teich einmal komplett entleeren möchte. Aus Deiner Info entnehme ich, dass der 110 LH zuviel Wasser in den Filterteich schiebt. Die Luftzufuhr könnte ich aber drosseln, damit nicht zuviel Wasser einströmt. Wieviel Wasser sollte den durch den FG gehen?
Bringt das eigendlich überhaupt etwas wenn ich den zweiten LH direkt in den ST leite?
Helix möchte ich eigendlich nicht verwenden. 
Lg Reinhard


----------



## Zacky (5. Nov. 2014)

Ein Filtergraben sollte langsam druchströmt werden. Da gibt es auch irgendwo einen Formelanhalt, wie langsam es strömen sollte. (nur weiß ich gerad nicht wo)

Wenn Du nur mit dem Skimmer über Luftheber ziehen willst, kann man auch die Luftleistung reduzieren und bei Bedarf wieder aufdrehen, aber dennoch sollten die Wassermengen verteilt werden können.

Mit einen Luftheber direkt in den Teich hat den Vorteil, dass Du eine Kreisströmung erzeugen könntest, die den Bodenschmutz besser in Bewegung hält und den Oberflächenschmutz besser zum Skimmer treibt. Beides muss natürlich aufeinander abgestimmt sein.

Wenn Du ohne Helix filtern willst, muss alleine der Pflanzenbereich das alles schaffen. Die Kieselsteine an sich bieten nicht unbedingt die große Besiedelungsfläche für Bakterien. So muss das Wasser bzw. die darin gelösten Nährstoffe alleine im Kies zu pflanzenverträglichen Nährstoffen umgewandelt werden. Der Filtergraben ist meiner Meinung nach auch nur dann so gut, wie er bepflanzt ist. Ist er dicht und üppig, wird sich in den Folgejahren ein Gleichgewicht einstellen. Sind es aber zu wenig Pflanzen, weil der Teich mehr geradlinige Deko und sauber abgesteckte Optik ausmachen sollte, sollte man über zusätzliche Platz-sparende Filtermedien nachdenken.

Ist alles eine gewise Gratwanderung, zuviel ist nicht gut und zu wenig auch nicht.


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Nov. 2014)

Filterteich und Durchströmungsobergrenze ist auch von dessen Dimensionen abhängig.
Ich schiebe zur Zeit ca. 30m³/h durch meinen 3m breiten und 15 langen FT.
Allerdings speise ich mittig ein und der Strom teilt sich dann nach links und rechts auf.

Durch die Bepflanzung etc.  gibt es ganz interessante Strömungen. Teilweise im Kreis und völlig entgegengesetzt der eigentlichen Flussrichtung.
Kann ich manchmal bei Staub auf dem Wasser schön beobachten.

Aber ca. 30m³/h sehe ich allerdings auch als Obergrenze für einen 3m breiten FT an.
Stufen auf -30, -60, -90, -60, -30.


----------



## Reimai (5. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Thorsten,

Danke für die Info.
Bei meinem Filter werden dann wahrscheinlich ca.10m3 durchfließen? Oder weniger?
Hast Du Ahnung, ob man mit LH über den Skimmer einen Poolroboter anschließen kann und ob das funktioniert?


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Nov. 2014)

Dein Filterteich ist für die 5er- Stufenabfolge mit 2,10m zu schmal. Durch die Schrägen geht zu viel verloren und Du hast kaum noch Stufen.
Die Tiefenabstufung passt schon.
Lösung wäre FT breiter bauen oder Stufen reduzieren. Geht auch. z.B. -30, -60, -90.

Bei 2,10m Breite würde ich max. 20m³/h längs durchlassen.
Zulauf min. 1x KG 125 vom Filter/ Biokammer aus.
Abläufe vom FT/ Rückläufe in den Teich 2x KG 125 z.B.

Gesamtfläche des FT ca. 1/3 der Fläche des ST.
Im ST hast Du ja auch noch Pflanzzonen....

Noch weitere Rückläufe vom Filter/Biokammer direkt in den Teich, so dass es hinten und vorne passt, um den Teich rum verteilen, Bögen im ST raufstecken rauf und kreiseln lassen.

Alles nur laienhafte Meinung.


----------



## Geisy (5. Nov. 2014)

Hallo

In meinem Buch von NG stehen nur max. 60cm tiefe drin für den Filtergraben. Welche Filterpflanzen wachsen denn gut bei 90cm und wo kommen diese 90cm her?
Die Wassermenge ist von der größe abhängig, bei mir laufen nur 10m³ bei 5m breite und 12m länge des Filtergrabens. Das Sediment setzt sich dann auch wie von NG beschrieben ca. 2m nach dem Einlauf ab.
Ich meine gelesen zu haben das eine Geschwindigkeit von 6m/Min nicht überschritten werden soll, kann es aber gerade nicht finden.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Reimai (6. Nov. 2014)

Ich kann auch nur 3 Stufen planen im Filterteich. -30, -60, -30. Den Durchfluss werde ich durch
Drosselung der Luft  im LH regulieren. So könnte ich den Durchfluss minimieren. 
Interessant ist wie oft das Wasser im Schwimmteich ohne Fische umgewältz werden muss?


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Nov. 2014)

Bei NG steht auch drin, dass die oberste Stufe im FT recht flach ist- so 10cm??
Durch die zu geringen Querschnitte der Saugleitungen bei NG und dem Engpaß in der ZST (50mm Schieberchen) fällt der Wasserspiegel bei einigen NG- Teichlern m FT soweit ab, dass die oberste Stufe trocken fällt.....
Weil ja auch die Pumpe am Endes des FT bei NG kommt.....ausser bei den cleveren mit LH vor dem FT.
Laut Bauunterlagen von NG sollte man auch die Stufen im FT mit "Gefälle" zur Pumpe hin bauen. Weil der Wasserspiegel eben in Richtung Pumpe mehr absinken kann bei sehr dicht bewachsenen FT.

Die Stufen -30, -60, -90 habe ich so gebaut und es funktioniert.
Nach einem Jahr alles dicht bewachsen. Auch in -90cm...
Dazu habe ich so mehr Wasservolumen im FT- oder mehr Volumen für Schmodderansammlung.

Das im FT weniger Durchfluss mehr sein kann- dem stimme ich zu und gab auch nur an, was ich als maximales Limit dem FT zumuten würde.
Nur aus meinen Beobachtungen heraus.

Wenn ich aber den FT sinnvoller Weise erst nach dem "Grobfilter"/EBF/ Trommler - LH - Biokammer befeuere, dann ist das "Sediment, Laub, GAKKE" größer 0,06mm schon raus.

Manche NG- FT in NG- Filterabfolge haben nämlich irgendwann ein Schmodderproblem....bzw. braunes Wasser durch Huminsäuren.
Manche funktionieren auch problemlos.

Geysi: Befeuerst Du nicht Deinen FT direkt durch die beiden in die 110KG Saugleitungen eingebauten LH??
1x BA, 1x Skimmer?? mit den integrierten LH in die runde Sammelkammer und dann erst von der Sammelkammer in den FT?
Es sah so aus auf dem Bild von Dir im LH 2.0.

Gute Nacht.
In 4 Wochen ist NIKOLAUSI.


----------



## Geisy (6. Nov. 2014)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Geysi: Befeuerst Du nicht Deinen FT direkt durch die beiden in die 110KG Saugleitungen eingebauten LH??
> 1x BA, 1x Skimmer?? mit den integrierten LH in die runde Sammelkammer und dann erst von der Sammelkammer in den FT?
> Es sah so aus auf dem Bild von Dir im LH 2.0.


----------



## Reimai (6. Nov. 2014)

Was für einen Wandskimmer könnt ihr empfehlen. Alle dich ich gesehen habe haben 1 1/2 " max 2". Aber keiner har
 Einen DA110 Anschluss.


----------



## Zacky (6. Nov. 2014)

Muss es unbedingt ein Wandeinbauskimmer sein? Alternatov wäre ein normaler Rohrskimmer, oben DN 160 mit Reduzierung auf DN 110. In dem Fall kommt in etwa 1m Tiefe eine Wanddurchführung (Folienflansch DN 110) in die Wand und Du schließt den Rohrskimmer bzw. das Skimmerrohr (KG bspw.) einfach auf en Folienflansch.


----------



## Reimai (6. Nov. 2014)

Mir ist es lieber den Filterkorb am Steg zu entnehmen. Hab gerade was interessantes gefunden:
http://schwimmteichbedarf.de/Skimmer-S-50.


----------



## Zacky (7. Nov. 2014)

Ja, der geht natürlich auch, da er auch mit DN 110-Anschluss geliefert werden kann.

Aber eigentlich brauchst Du doch keinen Skimmerkorb, wenn Du als Vorfilter einen Siebfilter nutzt. Ob nun Airliftsieve oder was auch immer für einen Vorfilter im eigentlichen Sinne. 

Es ist natürlich unschädlich, einen Skimmer mit Vorfangkorb zu nutzen, aber es macht etwas mehr Arbeit, da der Korb separat gereinigt werden muss. Den feineren Schmutz hält der Korb eh' nicht auf und sollte spätestens am Siebfiltermodul gehalten werden. Mit einem solchen Vorfilter solltest dann auch regelmäßig den Korb überprüfen, denn wenn sich dieser mit Laub oder anderen gröberen Zeugs zugesetzt hat, wird über die eigentlich gedachten Schwerkraftleitungen weniger Wasser fließen, was den Luftheber in diesem Sinne entsprechend außer Kraft setzt. Das hat zur Folge, dass dann der Luftheber nicht mehr fördert und keine Umwälzung/Bewegung erfolgt. Alternativ kann man den Korb auch weglassen, aber dann wäre mir dieser Skimmerkasten wiederum zu teuer.


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Nov. 2014)

Offener Rohrskimmer und zentrale Filteranlage. Fertig.
Bei mir werkeln zwei Rohrskimmer 160/110 .


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Nov. 2014)

Weiterer Nachteil eines eingebauten Wandskimmers ist. dass dieser Skimmer und die abgehende Verrohrung im "Eisbereich" ist.....
Für die Rohrskimmer kommen bei mir die senkrechten Rohre aus der -60cm- Stufe heraus. Für Winterbetrieb ziehe ich diese dann aus der Muffe und lasse diese offen.

Falls es Körbe für die Rohrskimmer gibt, hätten diese den Vorteil Laub vom Trommler z.B. erstmal fernzuhalten.........Dann muss man aber jeden Tag nachsehen und zum entleeren auch rankommen.      

Hier noch ein paar Bilder meines FT nach einem Jahr. Kann über mangelnden Pflanzenwuchs nicht meckern. Vor allem die UW- Pflanzen gedeihen gut.
Bilder sind im Pumpenbetrieb aufgenommen. Strudel sind keine zu sehen.
__ Hechtkraut etwas mickrig. Aber es ist gut so. Vorfilter bis jetzt zwei USIII mit 200/300 Sieb.


----------



## Reimai (7. Nov. 2014)

Ich finde dass echt toll von Euch allen. Ich bin echt dankbar für all diese Info und Bilder. Das mit dem Frostbereich kann ein Problem sein. Was macht man da im Winter. Ich kann ja den Teich nicht absenken?


----------



## Geisy (7. Nov. 2014)

Hallo 

Thorsten bei dir ist aber der 60cm Bereich auch besser bewachsen als der 90cm tiefe.
So sieht es bei 40 und 60cm tiefe bei mir aus.


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Nov. 2014)

Geysi- ich weiß genau, Du schummelst. Das sehe ich doch an den Drähtchen....

Bei mir sind in 120m³ Wasser 3 Koi von 15cm. Dazu noch Grobfilter USIII vor dem FT. Da kommen nicht viel Nährstoffe mehr an. Deswegen "mickern" manche Pflanzen vor sich hin.
Es gibt auf allen Stufen mal etwas weniger bewachsene Stellen jetzt. Manche Pflanzen haben sich jetzt auch schon zurückgezogen.
Auf -90 wachsen eben vor allem UW- Pflanzen.

Und Du hast bestimmt ein paar Fischchen mehr drin, die schön den FT direkt düngen. Sieht schick aus.


----------



## Reimai (7. Nov. 2014)

Was macht man bei Wandskimmern im Winter? Styropor einlegen?


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Nov. 2014)

Beim Pool ist es klar: Wasser komplett raus oder absenken.....
Auch das abgehende Rohr ist im Eisbereich....

Normal große Koiteiche kann man auch komplett mit Doppelstegplatten abdecken und Filteranlage durchlaufen lassen. Dann friert nichts ein. Eventuell...

Alles nur Vermutungen meinerseits zu den Wandskimmern. Weil diese hauptsächlich im Poolbereich eingebaut werden, würde ich da mal nachfragen, ob die Skimmer und Rohre eisfest sind.


----------



## Geisy (9. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Thorsten

Da ist nichts geschummelt und ja ich hab ein paar Fische mehr sind aber auch 300m³ Wasser.
Die Fische können nicht in den Filterteich wie du nun siehst.
Damit ihr wißt was an Arbeit auf euch zu kommt hier mal ein Bild vom 3 Mai 2014.
  
Im Frühjahr hab ich also so ein "mickern" auch.

Und dieses Bild aus der gleichen Perspektive vom 25.Juli 2014
  
Hier kann man schön sehen wie der FT funktioniert. Rechts ist der Einlauf und da stehen die Pflanzen ca. 2m Hoch, nach Links werden sie kleiner.
Das ganze Zeug muß im Herbst abgeschnitten und entsorgt werden. Dies waren dieses Jahr ca. 6m³ an Grünabfall/Nährstoffe aus dem Filtergraben.
Zusätzlich gehe ich mit einem Schlammsauger dran und sauge den Mulm im Filterteich ab.
Die Pflanzen sind aus dem Filtergrabensortiment von NG.
Ich möchte nicht im Herbst bei dir die Pflanzen auf 90cm Tiefe zurück schneiden. Die Arme sind zu kurz und ich müßte tauchen im herbstlichen Naß.
Es gibt auch nicht viele Pflanzen die auf 90cm tiefe noch gut funktionieren.
Wenn man es anders macht wie NG es beschreibt muß man hinterher nicht meckern.

@Reinhard, ich habe nur einen Skimmer und einen Bodenablauf da der Filtergraben nicht mehr Flow verträgt.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Reimai (11. Nov. 2014)

Bei mir stellt sich immer noch die Frage ob ein Luftheber genug Sog erzeugen kann um einen Poolroboter anzutreiben. Ich hätte einen interessanten Reiniger gefunden.
http://www.amazon.de/Zodiac-MX8-Hyd...en&ie=UTF8&qid=1415740428&sr=1-1&keywords=mx8

Wenn das nicht geht müsste ich meine Poolpumpe mit Sandfilter noch in das System inkludierten.


----------



## troll20 (11. Nov. 2014)

Ich denke nicht das dies Funktioniert.
Aber Wenn du den poolrobotor mit einem langen Schlauch an deiner Sandfilteranlage betreibst ist das kein Problem.
LG René


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Nov. 2014)

Ich pers. würde den Poolroboter streichen. Aus Anschaffungskosten und wegen dem Stromverbrauch bei Betrieb mit einer Extra- Pumpe plus ggf. "Druckfilter" wie Sandfilter vom Pool z. B.
Sieh Dir nochmal die Bedingungen für den Poolroboter an:

"Boden: eben, leichtes Gefälle, kombiniertes Gefälle."

Was macht der an den Bodenabsaugpunkten mit den Deckeln?? oder bei Fadenalgen/ Laub am Boden??

Geysi sein Teich ist das gute Beispiel an minimalen technischen Aufwand und gutem Ergebnis. Auch aus Sicht des Botanikers.
Damit meine ich die passende Anzahl Saugstellen, passende "Pumpleistung" und den wiederum dazu passenden "Filter"/ Filterteich.
1 Bodenablauf, 1 Skimmer bei 300 Liter Wasser.

Dazu bei Bedarf einen passenden Schlammsauger, selbstansaugend, Impellerpumpe und gut. Sprick- Schlammmuli etc...
Mit Filter für den Schlammsauger kannst Du das gereinigte Wasser auch wieder in den Teich zurückleiten oder in den Gully und frisches nachfüllen.

Plane nicht so viel Durcheinander. Ist gar nicht nötig.
Einfach passende Anzahl von BA und Rohrskimmern in einen Filterkeller zentral.
Dort Vorfilter, was Du möchtest oder kannst. Die Rohrein/ausgänge und Vorfilter würde ich immer so gestalten, dass man eventuell das System wechseln kann.....Trommler, EBF. SiFi...

Dann eine LH- Sammelkammer für einen LH, der genug Zug macht.
Die Kammer und das obige Auslaufrohr großzügig dimensionieren. Wer weiß, wie dick der für Dich passende LH werden muss.
LIFRA (Teichtechnik und Teichbau) verbaut teilweise LH in KG 250 auf 2,5m Länge, LH- Sammelkammer 3m tief. Luftpumpe eine Thomas 200er für 70m³/h oder auch mal einen LH in KG 160 mit einer Thomas 150er.....
Alles mit Membran, Trichter unten.
Sind nur Beispiele.

Deswegen habe ich oben in meinem LH- Sammelschacht ein KG 200 -Rohrstück eingeklebt als Auslauf des KG200-LH in die "LH- Einblaskammer" oder auch Biokammer, falls da noch Helix oder ähnliches reinsoll.
Ich experimentiere dann erstmal mit einem LH in KG 200 und Thomas 120 Membranpumpe.
Falls ich den LH  in KG 160 oder nur in KG 125 baue/ dieser effektiver sein sollte, dann muss ich nur unterhalb des KG 200- Knie´s eine Reduzierung einstecken. Fertig.

Nachfolgend nach dem LH eben die "Einblaskammer" und von dort abgehend die Rückläufe in den Teich direkt oder eben auch teilweise mit verträglichem "Flow" über den Pfanzenfilterteich.

Mit Schrägen Einläufen in den Teich kreiselt es auch so genügend. Da benötigst Du keine extra LH.

Nochmal das Prinzipbild von mir von Sacha..
Ist nur eine der vielen Ideen und Möglichkeiten.....


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Nov. 2014)

Da findest Du etwas zu einer aus historischen Gründen umständlichen Bauweise von LH - Sammelkammer und Einblaskammer.
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...n-und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin?start=396#19754

LH- Sammelkammer muss man passendes suchen und vorher wissen oder ahnen, wieviele LH in welchen Längen/ Durchmessern man verbauen möchte.
So in die Tiefe von 2, 2,5 oder 3m zu Buddeln ist auch nicht jedermanns Geschmack oder leicht.
Alternative zu einem langen, dicken LH wären eventuell 2 oder mehr in kürzerer Bauweise und kleineren Durchmessern.

Für die Einblas- oder Biokammer würde ich mir z.B. einen gebrauchten, großen Chemo -Behälter aus GFK besorgen und dort Einlauf und Ausläufe in KG plus Epoxydharz einkleben.
Bauweise in Beton plus GFK ist letztendlich etwas aufwendig und nicht billig (bei mir ca. 250 Euro Material)


----------



## Reimai (13. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Thorsten,

Danke für deine ausführliche Informationen. 
Der Schwimmbereich ist bei mir eben, da dieser Bereich mit Schalsteine oder Styroporsteine aufgemauert wird und eine reine Teichfolie reinkommt. Die Schwimmbadpumpe mit 700 Watt und Sandfilter habe ich noch von meinem Pool zur Verfügung. Einen alten automatischen Sauger habe ich zum probieren auch noch zuhause. Die Grundreinigung muss man sicher per Hand im Frühjahr durchführen.  Die tägliche Reinigung sollte aber der Roboter durchführen. Daher könnte man den auch direkt beim zweiten Skimmer anhängen. Bei dem BA Deckel fährt der Roboter drüber oder dreht um wahrscheinlich. Stromverbrauch ist nicht so tragisch,  da zum Teich auch eine PV Anlage kommt. Da habe ich dann 6, 2 KW zur Verfügung. 

Dein System mit der Sammelkammer für den LH und anschließend eine Einblaskammer finden ich interessant und überlege mir gerade wie ich das bei mir verwirklichen könnte. 
Ich würde den Airliftsieve als Vorfilter verwenden, aber meine Sammelkammer für den LH nach dem Sieb integrieren.  In dieser eckigen Sammelkammer kommt das gefilterte Wasser durch ein 160 mm Durchgangsloch. Die Tiefe der Kammer ist 180 cm. Um genug Pumpenleistung zu haben würde ich 2 LH Dimension 110 mm verwenden. Die beiden LH sollen in eine Einblaskammer das Wasser weiterleiten. Als Einblaskammer würde ich ein 500 Rohr aus PE verwenden.
Was sind die Anforderungen an die Einblaskammer. Benötigt man ein bestimmtes Volumen, Form, Länge oder Höhe, das das funktioniert.
Von der Einblaskammer sollten ein Rohr in den Filterteich gehen und das zweite in den ST. Ich werde am Wochenende eine Zeichnung herstellen und hochladen.

Den BA 2 werde ich weglassen.
Ba1 benötige ich für das komplette entleeren des Teiches und zum Umwälzen.
Ba3 und Ba4 ist nur zur Sicherheit und für Reinigungszwecken.
Skimmer 1 und Skimmer 2 werden wechselweise verwendet.

Das bedeutet, dass immer nur ein Skimmer im Einsatz ist und nur ein BA.
Damit müsste ich genug Durchfluss erzielen oder ? 
Im Filtergraben würde ich zwischen 6 und 10 m3 senden. Den Filterteich werde ich von 210 cm auf 230 cm verbreitern und das Tiefenprofil um 10 cm erhöhen.
Die Poolpumpe mit Sandfilter würde ich am Sammelschacht der LH auch anschließen und nur betreiben, wenn der Saugroboter betrieben wird. Die Poolpumpe hat eine Nennleistung von 13 m3.


----------



## Geisy (14. Nov. 2014)

Reimai schrieb:


> das Tiefenprofil um 10 cm erhöhen.


Heißt das flacher oder tiefer?


----------



## Reimai (14. Nov. 2014)

Ich meine damit flacher. -80, -50 und - 20


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Nov. 2014)

Der Airliftsieve mit dem "'Nebenstromfilter" funktioniert nur so, wie bei Geysi´s original mit der automatischen Schmutzentfernung.
Sieh Dir bei Ihm auf der Seite alles mal genau an. Der Schmutz vor dem Sieb wird duch einen kleinen "Nebenstrom" in die Auffangbeutel gezogen.

Alles andere (LH hinter Sieb) ist ein starres Sieb im Wasser, das nur den Schmutz zurückhält und nicht aut. gereinigt wird/ verstopft.

Es sei denn, man nimmt eine SIFI- Patrone mit Spülarmen, einen Trommler oder EBF. Dort wird aut. abgreinigt. Wenn man airliftsieve haben will will, was ein grute Idee ohne elektr. Steuerung, Antriebe etc. ist ,dann muss man es auch so bauen oder fertig kaufen. Fertig kaufen wäre meine Wahl der Qual. Es sei denn, man kannn Kunststoff schweißen.

Größe der Einblaskammer kann ich nichts zu sagen.
Manche sagen, wenn Sie zu klein ist, staut es sich ggf. zu sehr vor dem Einblasrohr des LH.
Ich pers. würde mir einen GFK- Chemobehälter besorgen und dort die Rohre einkleben. Behälter so groß, das es als "Biokammer" mit Helix bei ggf. Fischbesatz reicht. 

In Betonm und GFK verkleiden kommt teurer als einen Chemobehälter zu kaufen. Vom Arbeitsaufwand ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Reimai (15. Nov. 2014)

Hallo,

Ich habe meine Gedanken zu Papier gebracht. Anbei habe ich den Airliftsieve von Geisy kombiniert mit einer Sammelkammer wo 2 Luftheber Dimension 110 drinnen stehen mit einer Höhe von 1800 mm. 
Anschließend ein Einblasschacht aus einem Rohr Dimension 630 mm gefertigt. Würde das funktionieren? 
Rücklauf ist einmal in den Filtergraben mit DA 110 mm und einmal in den Schwimmteich mit Dimension 125mm
Für die beiden Luftheber und das Membranrohr hätte ich eine Luftpumpe verwendet. (Secoh HIBLOW JDK100 mit 73 Watt ) Die hat bei 1,8 Meter noch 90 l/min).

Bin schon auf Eure Meinung gespannt?


----------



## Zacky (15. Nov. 2014)

Ich kenne zwar den Airliftsieve nicht im Detail und auch nicht in Natura, bin aber der Meinung, dass das, was Du jetzt vor hast - doppelt gemoppelt und unzweckmäßig ist.

Der Airliftsieve von Norbert ist ein Luftheber mit integrierter Vorfilterfunktion. Nach deinem jetzigen Plan, würde der Luftheber des Airliftsieve das Wasser nach seinen Möglichkeiten fördern und bewegen. Das Wasser wird durch das Sieb grob gereinigt und der Schmutz geht aller Vorraussicht nach in den Fangkorb. Bis dahin...Ok...und das Wasser läuft in eine Sammelkammer mit 1,80 m Tiefe, die unmittelbar hinter dem Airliftsieve steht und von dort sollen 2 Luftheber das Wasser wieder raus befördern.

Warum willst Du das Wasser zwei Mal mit einem Luftheber antreiben, wenn es doch eigentlich schon der Ailriftsieve erledigt!? Den Airliftsieve mit 2 x 110er Ausgängen ausgestattet und das Wasser kann sowohl in den Filtergraben, als auch in den Schwimmteich direkt zurück geleitet werden.

Ich würde auch mal behaupten wollen - selbst wenn man die Konstruktion so baut - , dass der Airliftsieve dann mehr Wasser fördern müsste, damit er die Sammelkammer soweit aufstaut, das die darin stehenden Luftheber überhaupt richtig arbeiten könnten. Aus diesem Grunde sehe ich aktuell nicht den Zweck deiner Konstruktion, denn Du würdest einen unnötigen Stromabnehmer zusätzlich betreiben.


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Nov. 2014)

Ich verstehe jetzt, was er meint.....

Er verpasst dem Airliftsieve einen BOOSTER in Form einer  2. LH- Stufe mit zwei LH parallel.

Das ist dann nichts weiter als zwei LH nacheinander in Reihe geschaltet und würde prinzipiell dem "Kaskadenluftheber" entsprechen....

Hauptsache die Siebe sind groß genug, um nicht zu bremsen. Da muss ggf. Fläche her.

Aber ich glaube, dann funktioniert der "Nebenstromfilter" nicht mehr oder schlechter, weil die zweite LH- Kaskade (Leistung höher als die des airlifthebers)  den Wasserspiegel am Sieb zu tief absenkt..
Kann mich aber auch irren.

Es kann ev. nur funktioneren, wenn man den Airliftsieve von vorne mit einer ersten LH- Stufe befeuert...

Abfluss unten am Airliftsammelbehälter und airliftsieve nicht notwendig.
Nur am "Einblasbehälter" nötig.
In runde Behälter lassen sich runde Rohre schlechter einkleben/ anarbeiten.
Versuche dort einen GFK Chemo zu nehmen.


----------



## Reimai (15. Nov. 2014)

Das Membranrohr ist nur dazu da, das Sieb zu reinigen und den Schmutz weiter in den Korb zu befördern. Wenn er noch etwas boostet ist es auch nicht schlecht. Daher würde ich dort auch weniger Luft einblasen. Ich weiß nicht wieviel Wasser nur mit dem Airliftsieve gepumpt werden könnte. Ich habe den Teil noch nirgendwo eingebaut gesehen?
@ThorstenC  warum braucht man diese Einblaskammer?
Geht es nicht auch gleich von der Sammelkammer aus einen Lh Zum Filterteich und einen LH zum Schwimmteich?

Die Idee von Zacky gleich nur mit einem Rohr zum FT und einem Rohr zum ST wäre die einfachste Variante. Vielleicht kann Geisy dazu noch was sagen.


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Nov. 2014)

Die "Einblaskammer"
-ist bei vielen gleichzeitig die "Biokammer" für Helix etc...
-die Luft auf kurzem Wege entweichen und ggf. wieder im Filterkeller etc. von der Membranpumpe angesaugt werden (Auskühlung reduzieren)
-ideal für mehrere Abgänge/ Rückläufe in den Teich
-dadurch keine Blubberlasen, Wellen im Teich etc...

Die von Firmen wie LIFRA etc, gebauten Anlagen laufen alle so.

-alle Saugleitungen in Vorfilter (Trommler, EBF).
- LH- Sammelkammer
- Einblaskammer/ Biokammer
- Rückläufe

Mein Tip:
-Entweder airliftsieve passender Leistung bauen lassen.

oder

Materialpreise (PE Platten, Spaltsiebe) durchkalkulieren und doch eine gebr Trommler kaufen....

und/ oder ggf. so bauen, dass man später Trommler oder EBF dazusetzen kann.

Das wichtige ist die Verrohrung in die Filterkammer bis zum Vorfilter.

Dann kann man auch mal "Platz lassen" und LH- Sammelkammer, LH und Einblaskammer mit den Rückläufen bauen.
Besser nat. in einem Guss fertig baúen.


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Nov. 2014)

Damit der "NEbenstromfilter" bei airliftsieve funktioniert, muss der Wasserstand am Sieb höher sein, als am Eingang des airliftsieves.
Sonst hat der NEbenstromfilter (durch Bohrung unterhalb des Siebstrumpfes) keinen Sog und der Dreck beleibt vor dem Sieb hängen.

Vor jeder Pumpe senkt sich der Wasserstand etwas ab und nach jeder Pumpe wird er erhöht.

Bei zwei Pumpen in Reihe und der stärkeren am Ende,
wird diese den Wasserstand mehr absenken, als die erste (airliftsieve am Sieb) erhöht.

Damit kein Sog mehr durch den Filtersack.

Meine Vermutung und Theorie.

Bei durch einen ersten LH "gepumpten" airliftsieve hast Du das Problem mit dem Nebenstromfilter nicht.
Dann pumpt der erste LH aber auch Schmodderwasser mit und zerkleinert den Dreck etwas feiner durch Strömung  und Strudelsprudel.

Und die Spaltsiebe müssen immer noch der gewünschten Maximalleistung entsprechen....
Somit einfach 2 airliftsieve parallel einbauen, dann passt es.

Meine Vermutung und Theorie.

Praxis Geysi.


----------



## Reimai (16. Nov. 2014)

Das klingt logisch. Bin gespannt was Geisy noch dazu meint.


----------



## Geisy (23. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Reinhard

Ich würde durch ein Sieb bei der größe nicht mehr als 30m³/h laufen lassen.
Da du dir den Airliftsieve ja selber bauen möchtest, mach ihn doch einfach tiefer, dann brauchst du keine zusätzlichen Luftheber und das ganze Prinzip bleibt erhalten.
Du kannst alle 6 Zuläufe direkt an den Airliftsieve anschließen und da abschiebern so das immer nur 2 offen sind.
Mehrere Abgänge nach dem Spaltsieb sind natürlich auch möglich, das Wasser wird sich dann aber den leichtesten und kürzesten Weg suchen und das ist der direkt zurück zum Teich.
Ich werde 2015 keine Zeit haben einen Airliftsieve zu bauen, steh dir aber gerne mit Material und Rat zur Seite.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Reimai (23. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Norbert,

Danke für Deine Hilfe. Das wäre kein Problem den Airliftsieve tiefer zu gestalten!
 Soll nach dem Spaltsieb ein Sammelschacht montieren?
Und dort folgende Abgänge montieren: ein 110 Rohr in Filtergraben, ein 110 Rohr in den ST zurück und ein 50 Rohr zum ansaugen meiner Schwimmbadpumpe mit Sandfilter (der wird nur für das Saugen mit Roboter verwendet und geht direkt in den ST zurück).
Oder kann ich die Anschüsse direkt am Airliftsieve anschließen?

Welches Spaltsieb sollte ich für einen Schwimmteich ohne Fische verwenden. 200my oder 300 my?


----------



## Geisy (24. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Reinhard

Ob du es direkt an den Airliftsieve anschließt oder einen Sammelschacht machst bleibt doch gleich.
Wenn der Filterteich vom Wasserstand höher steht bekommst du Probleme, warum sollte das Wasser dahin laufen wenn es auch direkt zurück in den Schwimmteich kann?
Gerade 300µm Spaltsiebe die du zum reinigen über zwei Führungen steckbar machen kannst habe ich.
Hier ein Beispiel vom gesteckten Sieb.





Bei mir ist das ganze innenleben des Airliftsieve auf diese Art gesteckt und zu entnehmen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Nov. 2014)

Spaltsiebe setzen sich auch gerne mit einem Biofilm zu. Konnte ich dieses Jahr bei meinem USIII zweimal "erleben". Allerdings nur beim 200er....

Der Film drauf war so dicht, dass das Sieb null Wasser mehr durchließ. Kurz rausgezogen, abgebürstet und gespült. Fertig. Das 300er war noch frei.. Ein Vorteil, wenn man zwei USIII parallel laufen lässt.- oder zwei Siebe...

@Geisy: schicke Arbeit....


----------



## Reimai (25. Nov. 2014)

@ThorstenC, wenn ich nur ein Sieb verwende soll ich dann 200 oder 300 my verwenden?

@Geisy , wenn ich die beiden Rückleitungen mit einem Schieber reguliere, kann man den Durchfluss und die Menge zum FT und ST einstellen oder?


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Nov. 2014)

200ym- feinere Filterung, weniger Durchfluss, eher mal mit Biofilm zu

300ym- eben gröber, mehr Durchfluss, später mit Biofilm zu. Bei mir gar nicht.

Ich würde bei einem SCHWIMTEICH und nachgeschalteten Filtergraben (ca. 1/3 der Fläche des ST) ähnlich NG das 300er nehmen.

Durch zwei Rückleitungen KG 110 in Schwerkraft gehen sinnvoll nicht mehr als 30m³/h durch...Sonst zuviel "Gegendruck, zuviel Höhe, die der LH leisten muss- und er bricht ggf. ein..

Es muss alles von den Verrohrungen, Filter- und Pumpleistungen und Rückläufen passen. Ein Engpass irgendwo macht keinen Sinn.
Z.B. 4x 110KG Saugleitungen in Schwerkraft, Filteranlage für max. 30 m³/h , LH und 2x 110KG Rückläufe........von den 4 Saugstellen kann man dann immer 2 zuschiebern

oder 

4x 110KG Saugleitungen in Schwerkraft, Filteranlage für max. 60 m³/h , LH und 2x 110KG Rückläufe.....die zu wenigen Rückläufe erzeugen zuviel Gegendruck, LH kann einbrechen...


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Nov. 2014)

Du musst Dich eventuell irgendwo entscheiden:
4BA und 2 Skimmer benötigen eben ca. 60m³/h Saugleistung.....den passenden, groß dimensionierten Vorfilter Trommler oder EBF, großes Airliftsieve mit 2 oder 3 Sieben...

oder immer ein paar Saugstellen zumachen....oder weniger Saugstellen bauen- geht auch.
Siehe geisy mit seinem Riesenteich und einem BA, einem Skimmer jeweils in KG 110.
Weniger ist manchmal mehr....2 Ba, 2 Skimmer in KG 110....

Und da kommst du in den Bereich, wo es manchmal "günstige" Trommler gebraucht gibt...oder ein airliftsieve noch funktioniert.

Egal wie oder was, LH ist jedenfalls der richtige Weg.
Billig wird ein Teichbau nie....eher preislich im "Kleinwagenformat'"....

Was gleich vernünftig werden sollte:
-Vernünftige Planung der Anzahl der Saugstellen, Filter, Lh und der Rückläufe....


----------



## Zacky (25. Nov. 2014)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> LH und 2x 110KG Rückläufe



...kann ich leidvoll aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, das ist zu wenig...je nach Umälzvolumen würde ich je 10 m³ Fördervolumen mind. 1 x DN 110 als Rückleitung...eher würde ich dazu tendieren Alles + 1...


----------



## Reimai (26. Nov. 2014)

Da gebe ich euch Recht. Planung ist das Wichtigste. Daher hab ich den BA 2 im seichteren Wasser schon gestrichen. Die anderen 3 BA und die 2 Skimmer würde ich zur Sicherheit noch lassen. Wie gesagt werden nur 2 gleichzeitig laufen der Rest ist zugeschiebert. Ich werde einmal wieder ein Update von meiner Technik zeichnen und hier wieder hochladen.


----------



## Reimai (4. Dez. 2014)

Es ist wieder soweit, ich habe die Technik aktualisiert und Eure Informationen einfließen lassen. Als Technik ist jetzt ein Airliftsieve mit eine Höhe von 1,7 Meter eingebaut. Die 3 BA sind seitlich angebracht. die 2 Skimmer an der Frontseite. Für den Betrieb eines Saugroboters ist noch eine Schwimmbadpumpe mit Sandfilter angeschlossen. Wie gesagt es werden immer nur 2 Zuläufe gleichzeitig aktiviert sein.
Ich bitte um Eure Stellungnahme ob das ganze so funktionieren könnte?


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Dez. 2014)

Geisy schrieb:


> Damit ihr wißt was an Arbeit auf euch zu kommt hier mal ein Bild vom 3 Mai 2014.


Wenn ich in dem weisen Haus hinter/unter eurem Teich wohnen würde hätte ich Angst das mal ein gewaltiger Wasserschaden auf mich zu kommt..

Sonst ein echt schicker Teich.


----------



## Geisy (14. Dez. 2014)

Danke Totto und keine Sorge.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Dez. 2014)

Das ist der Neid der Tümpelbesitzer .... wenn ich mal groß und reich bin, dann wird der Rest der Kuhwiese, welche man noch auf meinen Teichbildern siehe ausgebaggert.....


----------



## Reimai (31. Dez. 2014)

Ich habe wieder einmal einige Fragen.
Meinen Technik Raum soll eine Höhe haben von 1,9 Meter und wird mit Styropor Schalsteine hergestellt (Wie bei einem Pool) Siehe Technik Raum Zeichnung im Beitrag #61
In diesem Raum wird auch ein Schacht mit einer Tiefe von 40 cm eingeplant. In diesem Schacht kann ich den BA1, mit Zugschieber gesicher, in den Kanal entleeren.

Soll ich den Schachtboden betonieren oder den Naturboden lassen?

Soll ich einen Bodenablauf zum Kanal integrieren? Damit Wasser immer ablaufen kann und der Technikraum nicht geflutet werden kann?

Kann ich die Schwimmbadpumpe und die Luftpumpe im Winter in diesem Raum lassen?

Ist der Raum frostsicher? (1,8 Meter unter der Erde und Styropor innen und aussen an der Wand)

Wie kann ich die Decke gestalten, damit es frostsicher ist?

Danke schön für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Reimai (18. Jan. 2015)

Hallo,

Ich habe bei meiner Planung wieder weiter gearbeitet. 
Ich gebe einmal die Antworten auf meine eigenen Fragen vom letzten Beitrag.

Der Schachtboden wird betoniert und ein Bodenablauf integriert.
Die Schwimmbadpumpe lasse ich im Technikschacht stehe und installiere einen Frostwächter. Kostet ca. 18 EUR und ein wenig Strom.
Die Decke werde ich betonieren.

Der Bagger ist schon einmal bestellt für den 27. März. Dann wird 2 Wochen intensiv gearbeitet. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt.

Ich habe aber immer noch Fragen zu meiner Filtertechnik und hoffe auf Eure Hilfe.

Bekomme ich mit dieser Anordnung der Rückläufe eine Kreisströmung zusammen?

Am Ende des Filterteichs hätte ich 2 Drainagerohre bzw. selbst geschlitzte PVC Rohre in Kies eingebetet. Durch den Airliftsieve sollte der Wasserstand sich im Filterteich erhöhen und das Wasser sollte durch den Kies und die Drainagerohre in den Schwimmteich gedrückt werden.

Soll ich am Ende des Filterteichs einen Sammelschacht einplanen, in dem ich zur Not Schaumstofffilter reingeben kann? Wo soll ich bei diesen Rohren die Zugschieber montieren?

Sollten Fragen zu den Zeichnungen sein bin ich gerne bereit mehr Informationen zu geben.

Ich bitte um Eure Hilfe.

lg Reimai


----------



## Geisy (18. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Reimai

Ich glaube nicht das es so lange läuft, egal ob mit Luftheber oder gepumpt.
An der Kiesschicht am ende des Filterteichs wirst du nicht lange freude haben. Meine Empfehlung steht im Beitrag 12.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Reimai (18. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Norbert,

Ich habe mir Deinen Vorschlag nochmals durchgelesen,  aber möchte die beiden Teiche St und Ft getrennt haben und nur durch Rohrleitungen verbunden haben. 
Im Filterteich soll als Substrat für die Pflanzen ca.10 cm gewaschener Kies verwendet werden. Am Ende des FT ist ein Sumpf mit einem BA. Der Sumpf soll mit einem Gitter abgedeckt werden.(für Reinigungszwecke) Darüber kommt grober Schotter mit den Drainagerohre. Vor diesem Bereich schlichte ich auch Steine wie bei Deinem Teich, damit der Oberflächliche Schmutz zurückgehalten wird.
Was glaubst Du welches Problem bei diesem Teich auftreten könnte?
Sollte ich den FT breiter machen?
Wenn ich anderes Substrat nehmen soll bitte um Info was man da nehmen kann?
Den Technikraum habe ich so groß dimensioniert, dass man noch Filter reinstellen kann.

Ich werde noch einen Sammelschacht am Ende des FT einbauen.

Ich dachte, dass die meiste Reinigungarbeit von den Mikroorganismen  erledigt wird und da hätte ich genug Fläche in der Flachzone und dem FT.
Pflanzen kommen auch noch in Körben in den Flachwasserbereich.

Ich hoffe, dass meine Planung zu einer guten Wasserqualität führen, da der Teich ein kleines Vermögen kosten wird.
Daher bin ich für jede Hilfe von Euch dankbar.


----------



## Zacky (19. Jan. 2015)

Ich komme zwar mit deiner Skizze nicht unbedingt klar, aber deine Kreisströmung wird spätestens an der Wand bei Skimmer 1 beendet sein. Zum Einen läuft sie dort auf eine 90° Ecke auf und zum Anderen ist der Weg ganz schön weit, den die Strömung alleine aus eigener Kraft zurücklegen müsste.

Das nächste Problem was ich meine zu erkennen, ist dein Filterkonzept. Du kommst mit 5 x DN 110 in den Airliftsieve und gehst nur mit 2 x DN 110 raus. Du solltest bei den 5 Leitungen auch mit 50.000 l/h ran gehen, damit auf allen Leitungen genug Sogwirkung entsteht. Auch wenn Du nur mit 3 Leitungen 1 BA und 2 Skimmer filterst, würde ich mind. 30.000 l/h annehmen. Und diese 30.000 oder 50.000 l/h bekommst Du nicht durch 2 x DN 110 zurück. Auch wird sich das Wasser den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes suchen und überwiegend durch den Ablauf zum ST auslaufen. Das was Du im FT anstauen möchtest, wird so nicht funktionieren. Das könntest Du meiner Meinung nach nur einem separaten Luftheber erreichen. 

ST und FT sind Wassertechnisch eigentlich auf einem Niveau? ...aber..Das Wasser aus dem FT soll dann durch Aufstauen und Schwerkraft wieder durch den Einlauf in die ST? Durch Aufstauen - ja, läuft es wieder zurück, aber nur wenn es unabhängig vom ST aufgestaut wird. Auch ist dann die Auslaufströmung aus dem FT relativ gering, so dass diese bei der Zuführung einer Kreisströmung unerheblich wird.

Grundsätzlich sind für einen konstanten Luftheber auch zu viele Bögen drin.

Ich persönlich würde den Airliftsieve einzeln und direkt betreiben, so dass er das Wasser mit enstprechend Leistung in eine zweite Staukammer schiebt. Dort würde ich einen zweiten Luftheber setzen, der ausschließlich das Wasser in den FT schiebt, so dass dieser sich aufstauen kann. Das alles bewegt sich jedoch im 1-3 cm-Bereich, so dass Du keine Wunder erwarten solltest. Aus der Staukammer würde ich dann mind. 2 Leitungen je ggü. oder diagonal zueinander als Auslauf im ST setzen. Den einen Auslauf da, wo er jetzt schon ist und den zweiten Auslauf oben an die gerade Wand neben dem Skimmer 1.

Aber auch das Alles ist natürlich ohne Gewähr, dass es so perfekt funktioniert, wie Du es Dir wünschen würdest.


----------



## Reimai (19. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Zacky,

Danke schön für Deine ausführlich Information, und dass um 05:18 !

Wenn man länger etwas plant wird man blind. Wenn ich mir Deinen Text so durchlese ist das total logisch. Ich werde meine Technik nochmal neu überdenken und den Plan umzeichnen.

Es wird immer nur ein Skimmer und ein BA in Betrieb sein. Laut Geisy gehen maximal 30000 l/Stunde durch den Airliftsieve. Soviel Umwälzung werde ich aber wahrscheinlich nicht benötigen. Ich würde vielleicht 6000 durch den FT jagen und 14000 in den ST. Ist das realistisch?
Ich werde eine Sammelkammer (DA315 mm) direkt von dem Airliftsieve speisen (DA 160mm Rohr) und einen LH (Da110mm) in die Sammelkammer für den FT einbauen. Aus der Sammelkammer würde ich nur eine Rohrleitung in den ST zurückführen und diesen in der rechten geraden Wand beim Anfang des Radius einleiten. Zeichnung kommt noch.
Wenn ich 2 Rückläufe in den ST mache habe ich Angst, dass der Wasserspiegel zu niedrig wird in der Sammelkammer? Oder denke ich schon wieder falsch

Wo würdet Ihr den Einlauf für die Schwimmbadpumpe hingeben (ist nur für den Betrieb des Teichsaugers)? So wie ich es eingezeichnet habe?

Eine Frage ist noch was bei dem Plan nicht klar ist? Ich würde gerne dass so ändern, dass es eindeutig klar wird.

Danke schön


----------



## Zacky (19. Jan. 2015)

Der Plan ist schon soweit klar, nur sind die vielen Linienund und Striche der Rohrleitungen verwirrend. 

Wenn max 30.000 l/h durch gehen, würde ich mich auch bis dahin ran tasten. Selbst wenn der Luftheber mehr schaffen könnte, bremsen ihn die Rückleitungen oder auch das Durchsatzvolumen des Airliftsieves aus. Von daher würde ich fast volle Kraft fahren und dann kann man auch recht bedenkenlos, mit dem zweiten Luftheber die 6000 l/h für den FT abzwacken, ohne das es dem Volumenstrom schadet. (meine Meinung)
Auch für die 14.000 in den ST würde ich eher zwei Rückläufe in DN 110 machen, denn in Scherkraft geht aus meiner Sicht immer weniger als 10.000 l/h durch und so eine hohe Druckdifferenz wirst Du nicht erzielen. Selbst wenn Du dann mit dem Maximum von 30.000 l/h durch den Airlift kommst, staut es sich schon deutlich auf. Von den aufgestauten 30.000 ziehst Du nur 6.000 l/h für den FT ab und es bleiben noch 24.000 l/h die dann raus müssen. Wenn Du nicht an das Limit gehtst, wirst Du dennoch mind. 20.000-22.000 l/h bewegen minus der 6.000 l/h haben wir noch 14.000-16.000 l/h die über bleiben.

Ich schaue mal bei Gelegenheit nach, ob ich noch die eine oder andere Skizze habe, wie ich das meine, damit wir nicht aneinander vorbei reden.


----------



## Geisy (19. Jan. 2015)

Hallo

Der Filterteich wird am Ende gebremst durch den Schotter und die Drainagerohre.
Wenn du keinen Durchbruch willst dann mach doch direkt unter der Wasseroberfläche 2-3Rohre rüber zum Schwimmteich Richtung BA4.
In der gepumpten Version würde dir der Filterteich irgend wann überlaufen, beim Luftheber bricht halt die Leistung ein.
Soweit ich weiß soll der Pflanzenfilter 30% der Oberfläche vom Schwimmteich ohne Besatz haben.
Da der äußere Bereich vom ST nicht durch laufen wird weiß ich nicht ob man das dazu zählen kann.

Bedenke:
Jeder Bogen und jeder Meter Rohr nimmt dem Luftheber Leistung, das Wasser wird auch durch den Schotter und die Drainagerohre gebremst.
Besser sind großräumige freie Durchgänge. 

Außerdem mußt du den Sack vom Airliftsieve regelmäßig reinigen und du hast das alles unter der Terasse oder?
Der Pflanzenfilter muß im Herbst auch komplett zurück geschnitten und entsorgt werden, ist dir das klar?


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Reimai (20. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Zacky,

ich hab noch ein kleines Problem mit dem zweiten Abgang vom Sammler in den ST. Für die Rückleitung brauche ich eine sehr lange Leitung.
Ich werde noch eine Zeichnung anfertigen.

@Geisy
Der äußere Teil des ST wird schon durchlaufen mit BA 3 und BA 4. Als Einlauf würde ich Skimmer 1 und Halb offen BA3 und halb offen BA4 verwenden.
Den Filtersack ausleeren ist klar sowie das Zurückschneiden der Pflanzen. Zwischen ST und FT kommen WPC Terrassendielen.
Über dem Airliftsieve und dem Sammelschacht kommt eine Schachtabdeckung in die Betondecke mit einem Innenmaß von 1000 x 1000 mm, damit ich von oben dazukomme.

Wie oft glaubst Du muss man den Filterkorb ausleeren? Es sind keine Bäume in der Nähe.


----------



## Reimai (20. Jan. 2015)

Ich möchte gerne eine Luftpumpe bestellen.
Ist diese Pumpe für den Airliftsieve und dem LH Tschentype in Da 110mm ausreichend.
Mir gefällt bei dieser Pumpe der geringe Stromverbrauch und bei 1, 7 Meter hat Sie noch ca. 60 liter/min

http://www.atsshop.eu/ats-shop/product_info.php?products_id=271


----------



## Geisy (20. Jan. 2015)

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe ziehst du bei BA3+4 durch den Kies in die Drainagerohre.
Dann geht es über lange Rohrleitungen zum Airliftsieve.
Von da  mit einem DN110 in den FT und am Ende vom FT durch Schotter und Draingerohr zurück in den Schwimmteich.
Das sind viel zuviele Umwege für das Wasser und der Luftheber wird dir gewaltig einbrechen und wenn der Teich eingelaufen ist und der Kies sich zusetzt naja.......dann wird es halt noch weniger.
Es ist schwer einzuschätzen aber vielleicht kommst du so noch an die 10m³/h ran, mehr glaub ich nicht.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Reimai (20. Jan. 2015)

Nochmal zum Überdenken:
Wenn ich gleichzeitig SK 1 und BA3 und BA4 offen habe sollte doch genug Wasser im Airliftsieve ankommen. Damit habe ich den Filterteich und die Flachzone als Regenerierungszone und sollte groß genug sein für meinen Schwimmteich ohne Fische.
Wieviel cm kann der Airliftsieve aufstauen bevor er einbricht? Im FT hätte ich bis zu 8 cm Höhe frei. Sollte ich Probleme mit den Drainagerohren am Ende des FT haben, könnte ich diese Rückspülen über einen Schacht, denn ich einbauen will, oder ich lege ein Drainagerohr höher,  damit das Wasser direkt zurück laufen kann. Oder bau noch ein drittes Drainagerohr ein.

Ich könnte auch BA 3 oder Ba 4 als Rücklauf verwenden vom 315 mm Sammler nach dem Airliftsieve.


----------



## Geisy (21. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Reinhard

Schau dir mal an wie ein einzelner Stein das Wasser bremst und auch Dreck fest hält.
http://de.clipdealer.com/preview/im...Herbstliche Bl&auml;tter im Fluss - Stein.jpg
Du hast sehr viele von solchen bremsen.
Meiner Meinung nach solltest du an der Planung was ändern oder die Finger vom Luftheber lassen.

Ich hab zwei DN110er Rohre zu meinem Sammelschacht, das eine kommt vom Skimmer das andere vom Bodenablauf. Sie haben also ein offenes Ende ohne Drainagerohr Kies etc.
Wenn ich im Sammelschacht eine 16000er Rohrpumpe laufen lasse, kann ich diesen leer Pumpen auf ca. 1m unter Wasserspiegel und es läuft nicht genug nach.
Das Rohr vom Skimmer ist mit einigen Bögen ca. 15m lang und das vom Bodenablauf ca. 6m

Bei deiner jetzigen Planung würde ich eine Pumpe fest in die Verrohrung einbauen die dann richtig ziehen und schieben kann.
Dies wird dann am Anfang laufen bis du den Dreck schön tief in den Kies und die Drainagerohre gezogen hast und dann ist der Spaß groß.

Ich kann dir nur meine bedenken mitteilen und du mußt selber wissen was du machst.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Reimai (21. Jan. 2015)

Ich teile Deine Bedenken. Du bist da auf jedenfall der Experte. 

Wie sollte ich diese Pumpe einbinden?
Ich glaube, dass man da aufpassen muss, dass man nicht das Wasser vom Rücklauf zurückpumpt, oder soll man dann ein ganz normales Spaltbogensieb UltraSieve III 300 verwenden?
Welche Pumpe kannst Du empfehlen?


----------



## Zacky (21. Jan. 2015)

Wie wäre es denn mit folgenden Konzept:

Zwei Skimmer jeweils diagonal gegenüberliegend und ein Bodenablauf - jeweils DN 110. Mit den 3 Leitungen zum Airliftsieve. Hinter dem Airliftsieve eine kleine Biostufe, welche vom Airlift direkt gespeist wird, von dort aus mit je 1 x DN 110 in die Pflanzenzone links und gerade rüber im ST = 2 DN 110 und dann mit 2 x DN 110 oder evtl. auch DN 75 an zwei ggü-liegenden Punkten direkt in den Teich um eine leichte Kreisströmung zu erzeugen.

Ich würde also nichts aus den Filterteich absaugen, auch nichts aus den Pflanzzonen im ST absaugen, sondern genau in die andere Richtung fahren. Das Wasser strömt somit von unten nach oben durch den Kies.

So könnte man den angedachten FT noch als zusätzliche Regenerationszone nutzen und mit anbinden oder halt als reine Technikkammer nutzen. In den Pflanzzonen großzügig die Dränagerohre verlegt und miteinander angeschlossen (kein Kreislauf daraus machen), damit das Wasser sich im gesamten Bereich unter den Pflanzen-Kiessubstrat verteilt. Alternativ die Pflanzen nicht mit Kies setzen, sondern mit großen Brotkörben oder ähnlichem, damit sich nicht zu viel Schmutz zwischen dem Kiessubstrat absetzt.

Wenn man das so machen möchte, wäre meine Erfahrung, dass die Pflanzzone eine Tiefe von max 25-30 cm haben sollte, die Dränagerohre (10cm Durchmesser) direkt auf den Boden legen und mit einem Kunststoffgewebe überdecken, darauf dann das Kiessubstrat. Warum? - weil ich bei mir beobachten konnte, dass sich der Kies unter das Rohr schiebt und somit das Rohr leicht aus dem Kies heraus hebt.

Bei dem ganzen Aufbau sind so wenig wie möglich Bögen und Winkel einzubauen und wenn dann würde ich jeden Bogen aus 30° oder gar 15° Winkeln erstellen.

Das wäre mal so meine Idee, die aber auch keine Klarwassergarantie bieten kann.


----------



## Reimai (21. Jan. 2015)

Na dann zurück zum Zeichentisch.

@Geisy. Das Leerpumpen mit der 16000 liter pumpe war das mit eingeschalteten LH in deinen Zuleitungen?


----------



## Geisy (22. Jan. 2015)

Die Luftheber waren bei mir aus.
Es ist dann so als wenn die beiden 110er Zuleitungen in einen Sammelschacht gehen und die 16000er Pumpe dann weiter Pumpt.

Ich würde den Filterteich bis zum Ende mit Pflanzen machen. Dann mit Rohren unter Wasser aber oberhalb vom Substrat rüber Richtung BA4, also nicht durch Kies, Schotter, Drainagerohre etc.
Die Drainagerohre samt BA3+4 würden bei mir nie laufen. Höchstens wenn man den Kies mal raus schaufelt zum sauber machen.
Es läuft dann nur BA1 und ein Skimmer und selbst so ist dann bei ca. 15-20m³ Schluß wegen der langen Leitungen.
Versuch doch mal BA1 mit Gefälle so nah wie möglich an den Filterkeller ran zu rutschen und nur Skimmer2 laufen zu lassen.
Eine 100prozentige Kreisströmung wird es bei der From nicht geben.

Wenn du alles so läßt und es mit Pumpen machst, müssen die direkt an die Rohre angeschlossen werden, die ziehen sonst den Sammelschacht leer. Oder man kann den Sammelschacht Luftdicht verschließen. Außerdem hätte ich so Angst das dein Filterteich dann mal überläuft wenn sich Schotter, Kies, Drainagerohre anfangen zu zusetzen.
Zum UltraSieve: Wenn du ihn in Schwerkraft nimmst kannst du das Wasser mit der Pumpe nicht anziehen es muß von selber zulaufen. Die gepumpte Version steht dann oben auf der Terasse.


----------



## Reimai (22. Jan. 2015)

Hallo,
Ich bin ein bisschen frustriert, dass das nicht so funktioniert wie ich es mir denke.

@Geisy: ich kann mir das vorstellen mit dem Filterteich voll bepflanzt und am Ende 2 Rohre, die frei über dem Substrat liegen und in den Schwimmteich das Wasser einleiten.
Frage: wäre es ein Problem wenn ich die Rückleitung unterhalb der Folie in einem PVC Rohr in einer Tiefe von -50 cm durchführe. Siehe Fotos.
Ich dachte, dass ich mit  Ba 3 und Ba4 den Kies langsam von oben nach unten durchströmen lassen könnte und die Mikroorganismen mir bei der Wasserreinigung helfen.
Wie könnte ich eine günstige Teichpumpe in dieses Konzept einplanen? Wenn ich eine Pumpe nach dem Spaltsieb anschließe saugt diese mir wahrscheinlich den AIrliftsieve aus?

Der Filterteich wird mit einem zusätzlichen Luftheber DA 110 aus dem Sammler gespeist.

Den BA1 kann ich auf jedenfall auch noch näher zu dem SK2 planen. (auf der Zeichnung noch nicht eingezeichnet)

Für den Teichsauger wird meine Poolpumpe (700 Watt) mit Sandfilter am SK2 angeschlossen. An der 110 Rohrleitung kommt ein T-Stück Reduziert 110/50. An der 110 Leitung kommt zwischen dem Anschluss an den Airliftsieve ein Zugschieber. Wenn die Poolpumpe läuft wird der Zugschieber geschlossen und über die DA 50 Rohrleitung wird Wasser angesaugt, über den Sandfilter gefiltert und direkt in den Teich gesendet.(Saug und Druckleitung, Pumpe hätte 13000l/h)


----------



## Reimai (22. Jan. 2015)

@Zacky; Danke für Deinen Vorschlag.
Die beiden Skimmer sind nach Süd Ost ausgerichtet um die Blätter aufzunehmen, daher ist mit einer diagonalen Anordnung das nicht optimal.
BA 3 und BA 4 als Rücklauf zu verwenden wäre sicher eine Möglichkeit.

Im ST möchte ich am Randbereich nur wenige Pflanzen in Pflanzenkörbe setzen, damit sich diese nicht zu sehr ausbreiten.

@Geisy und @Zacky wenn der Teich fertig ist seit Ihr gerne bei mir zur Teichbesichtigung eingeladen, wenn Ihr in Oberösterreich seit.
Bier und __ Wein sind immer eingekühlt.


----------



## Reimai (23. Jan. 2015)

Hätte eine Teichpumpe gefunden die regelbar ist. 

http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/Osaga-OHE-19000-Teichpumpe-zur-Trockenaufstellung

Wie kann ich diese einbinden?


----------



## Reimai (25. Jan. 2015)

Hallo,

Ich habe jetzt bei meiner Planung berücksichtigt,  dass im FT zwei 110 Rohre frei ohne Drainagerohre in den Schwimmteich zurück laufen können.
Ich weiß aber noch nicht, wie ich eine Pumpe in das System mit einplane?
Würde die Pumpe das Sammelrohr auch leersaugen wenn die Luftheber eingeschaltet sind?
Wenn ich die Pumpe direkt an die Rohre anschließe habe ich keinen Vorfilter und würde nur eine Strömung erzeugen?
Und wo soll ich die Pumpe zurückleiten in den ST?
Ist die oben erwähnte Pumpe überhaupt geeignet? (Drehzahl kann geregelt werden)

Ich hoffe, dass Ihr mir hier behilflich sein könnt.
Lg Reinhard


----------



## Zacky (25. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Reinhard.

Wo genau soll die normale Pumpe ihren Einsatz finden? Komme irgendwie nicht hinterher! 

Ich denke, da wird sich Norbert zu melden.


----------



## Reimai (25. Jan. 2015)

Die Frage ist, ob ich eine normale Pumpe benötige?
Norbert meint, dass das so nicht funktioniert mit der Strömung im Teich, da ich zu wenig Wasser befördern kann, daher sollte ich eine Pumpe mit einplanen.
Vielleicht ist das nach der Änderung am Ende des FT nicht mehr nötig?
Ich hab keine Ahnung!

Die Schwimmbadpumpe mit Sandfilter, die nur für den Poolroboter eingesetzt wird, wird an dem Rohr für Skimmer 2 angeschlossen. Im Betrieb wird der Zulauf von SK2 für den Airliftsieve mit den Zugschieber geschlossen, sodass die Pumpe über ein T-Stück reduziert voll ansaugen kann. Statt Sand möchte ich AFM Filtermaterial Körnung 1mm bis 3 mm verwenden.


----------



## Geisy (25. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Reinhard

Ich glaube nun wirfst du was durcheinander.

1. Wenn du einen Luftheber nimmst solltest du alles was die Strömung bremst verhindern und deine Planung dahin ändern.
Also nicht durch Kies und Drainagerohre anziehen.
Rohre möglichst kurz halten bei wenig Bögen.
Auch nicht durch Schotter und Drainagerohre weiter schieben.

2. Willst du deine Planung nicht ändern solltest du anstatt mit Luftheber mit Pumpe und anderem Vorfilter arbeiten.
Viele stellen die an das Ende, also bei dir vom Filterteich in den Schwimteich pumpen. Das liegt natürlich dann auch an dem Vorfitler den du dann nimmst.
Ob dann genug Wasser nach läuft durch die langen Rohre ohne das diese versotten kann ich dir nicht sagen.

3. Eine Kreisströmung wirst du mit dieser Teichform nur schlecht hinbekommen, egal ob mit LH oder Pumpe.
Umso mehr du dieses versuchst, desto schwieriger wird es für LH und Pumpe.

Ich würde mich nun für eine Sache entscheiden, ob eine kombination aus diesen Sachen funktionert kann ich dir auch nicht sagen.

Was ist das denn jetzt für ein Schacht am ende des FT, macht der die Sache leichter?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Reimai (25. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Norbert,
Der Schacht am Ende ist nach vorne und nach oben und unten offen. Das Wasser im Ft kann frei ohne Hindernisse in die beiden Zugschieber einströmen. Anbei eine kleine Skizze. Der Schacht soll nur verhindern, dass kein Kies in den BA vom Filterteich reingeht. Den BA verwende ich nur zum Reinigen des FT und als Notlösung.
Notlösung wenn alles schief geht. Dann kann ich den FT separieren und als kleinen Teich mit Umwälzung verwenden und den ST zu einem Schwimmingpool mit Chemie umfunktionieren. Wie gesagt nur ein Notfallplan, der nie eintreffen soll!!
Rechts und links von dem Schacht sind 17,5 cm dicke Betonschalsteine, die die Stufen im FT unterbrechen.

Ich verstehe, was Du meinst. Ich werde bei allen Richtungsänderungen 30° oder 45° verwenden. BA1 habe ich näher zum Technikraum gebracht.
Sollte ich jetzt Deiner Meinung nach keine zusätzliche Pumpe verwenden?


----------



## Reimai (25. Jan. 2015)

Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass ich BA3 und BA4 zusammenfasse und direkt mit der oben angeführten Pumpe ohne Airliftsieve betreibe und in den FT einleite.
So könnte ich wechselweise den Airliftsieve mit LH und BA3 und BA4 mit einer Teichpumpe laufen lassen.
Was sagt Ihr zu dieser Lösung?

Ich weiß ich stelle viele Fragen, aber ich muss bald mit meiner Planung fertig werden, da der Bagger am 25.März kommen soll.

Danke für Eure Unterstützung.

Was sagt ihr zu den PVC Bögen? da hat man sicher weniger Reibungsverluste verglichen mit 2 Winkeln.


----------



## Reimai (7. Feb. 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt lange nachgedacht und nach einem tollen Telefonat mit Geisy (schönen Dank noch dafür), meine Planung etwas geändert.

Meine derzeitige Planung ist folgend:

Es werden insgesamt 5 Eingänge und 5 Ausgänge im Teich sein.

*Es werden 3 Pumpen verwendet.*

1. Pumpe: Airliftsieve Vorfilter mit Lufthebermembrane Bauhöhe 2,08 Meter

    Einlauf von folgenden Anschlüssen: BA1, Skimmer 1 und Skimmer2, BA3, BA4,
    Auslauf: 1 x Filterteich
                  1 x Schwimmteich

2. Pumpe: Osaga OHE-19000 Teichpumpe Dimension 63 mm

    Einlauf von folgenden Anschlüssen: BA3, BA4 Abzweiger in DA 63 mm
    Auslauf: 1 x Filterteich
                  1 x Schwimmteich
Pumpenanschlüssen können umgedreht werden, dass man BA3 und BA4 auf Druck oder Unterdruck verwenden kann.

3. Pumpe: Herkömmliche Schwimmbadpumpe mit Sandfilter für Poolsauger DA 50


Vom Filterteich gehen zwei 110er Rohrleitungen frei in den ST.

Was sagt Ihr dazu?


----------



## Reimai (14. März 2015)

Es ist soweit. Am Montag kommt der Bagger. Wetter sollte die ganze Woche schön sein laut Wetterbericht. Und in einer Woche wird die erste Betonplatte gegossen. Ich werde nach und nach einige Fotos posten.

Besten Dank noch für Eure Hilfe. Ich hoffe alles wird so funktionieren.

Lg Reimai


----------



## Reimai (15. März 2015)

Was bis jetzt geschehen ist.

Ausgangslage:

Haus mit Pool, 5 Meter hohe Hecke, Hundezwinger und zwei Ebenen am Grundstück.

 

Hundezwinger wurde abgebaut, Hecke wurde umgeschnitten, der Pool ausgegraben Und die Böschungssteine weggeräumt?


----------



## Reimai (29. März 2015)

Hallo,

Ich brauche dringend Eure Hilfe. Wie tief sollen den die Rückläufe in den Teich sein? Ich werde morgen die Rückläufe montieren.


----------



## Geisy (29. März 2015)

Wird es denn nun anders als in der Zeichnung?


----------



## Reimai (29. März 2015)

Es geht darum, in welcher Tiefe unter dem Wasserspiegel ich die Rückläufe in den Teich leiten soll. Ich hätte jetzt 65 cm unter dem Wasserspiegel zurückgeleitet? (wegen Frostgefahr)

Leider ist vieles anders geworden. Teich wurde um 1m kürzer und um 0,5 m in der Breite kleiner. Filterteich wird 6 meter lang und 2,35m breit.
Ich bin beim baggern auf Erdwärmekollektoren gestoßen. wir haben 5 Tage gebaggert. Leider funktioniert meine Heizung seit 2 Wochen immer noch nicht.
Ich werde später einmal ein paar Fotos von dem Drama posten.


----------



## ThorstenC (29. März 2015)

mit 65cm ist schon OK für die Rückläufe.
Dort kannst Du durch aufgesteckte Knie auch an der Oberfläche eine Kreisströmung erzeugen.
Eventuell noch Rückläufe 20cm über dem Boden. Auch dort kann eine Kreiströmung helfen den Dreck zu den BA zu fördern.

Aber- irgendwie ist Dein Filter- und Pumpkonzept sehr umfassend...3 Pumpen..Schwimmbadpumpe für Skimmer- Drainagerohre im Kiesbett?
Lese bitte das hier noch einmal komplett durch und auch im verlinkten Thread zum Thema Kiesbettfilter, Drainagerohre..
Auch das dort von mir eingebrachte Teichprofil mit sanften Übergängen Wand/ Boden und Gefälle zu den BA kann helfen den Dreck dort zu konzentrieren, wo er abgesaugt wird.
Dann brauchst Du keinen Poolroboter mehr.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwimmteich-im-münsterland.43653/

Warum nicht 2 oder 3 BA und Rohrskimmer direkt zu einem Vorfilter, Pumpe (LH) / Airliftsieve und dann die Rückläufe??
Zu einfach?

90°-Ecken im Teich sind immer Schmoddersammelecken.

Deinen Filtergraben finde ich mit 2,35m  sehr schmal für 5 Stufen -30, -50, -70, -50, -30....3m Breite wäre besser. Durch die Schrägen an den Stufen geht auch noch Platz weg.
Zeichne mal ein Filtergrabenprofil.
Dort sollte man verm. nicht mehr als 15- 20m³/h durchrauschen lassen.

Wenn Du keine PE- Folie einschweißen lässt, dann muss man die PVC oder EPDM Folie im Pflanzenfilter mit einem dicken, wurzelfesten Vließ oder Vermörtelung vor den Pflanzenwurzeln oder vor der SchmodderrausschippSchaufel schützen.
Koiroli sein Video mit den Wurzeln vom __ Schilf durch PVC-Folie kann helfen.
---------------------------
Erdwärmekollektoren in Teichnähe kann dazu führen, dass diese den Teich auskühlen!
Mir hat ein Koiteichbesitzer aus Schwerin eine kleine Geschichte dazu erzählt.
Ihm sind die Koi eingegangen, weil Erdwärmekollektoren der Nachbarschaft etwas Energie dem Teich entzogen.....


----------



## Reimai (29. März 2015)

Hallo Thorsten, 

Die 65 cm würde ich nehmen, damit nichts gefriert. Die 3 BAs sind alle am Airliftsieve angeschlossen. BA 3 und BA 4 können umgeschaltet werden auf die Teichpumpe. Die Schwimmbadpumpem habe ich noch vom alten Pool. Und dazu noch meinen alten Bodenreiniger ( Kleiner Saugkäfer) für den tiefen Bereich.

Der Airliftsieve mit LH hat eine Höhe von 2, 09 Meter.
Die Erdwärme wurde um den Teich gelegt und sollte nichts abkühlen.  Fische kommen keinen in den Teich.

Als Folie wird eine grüne FPO Folie eingeschweißt. 
Derzeit wurden die Bodenplatten betoniert und die Hälfte der Styroporsteine. Technikraum ist 6 m2 groß. 
Der FT könnte auf 3 Meter Breite erhöht werden. Ich hoffe die 6 Meter länge ist ausreichend?
Daher habe ich den Kiesbereich im ST. Ich möchte im ST nur wenige cm Kies im Randbereich haben ca. 20- 25 cm Höhe.


----------



## ThorstenC (30. März 2015)

Grobe Faustregel für den Pflanzenfilter bei Schwimmteichen ist: Filterteich ca. 1/3 der Fläche des Schwimmteiches.
Pflanzzonen im Schwimmteich selber kann man dazurechnen.

Hier findest Du mein Profil vom Filterteich bei 3m Breite. Allerdings Pflanzstufen ca. 10cm tiefer als bei Dir.
Wird der FT schmaler, reicht der Platz nicht mehr für die Stufen aus.
Dann könnte man auf 3 Stufen ausweichen. -30, -60, -30.
Mittlere und tiefste Stufe wenigstens so breit, dass eine Schaufel reinpasst.
Irgendwann muss man da ran.
Mein Filterteich hat längst auch etwas Gefälle.
Mehr Volumen. Auch die -90cm- Stufe ist bei mir bewachsen.
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...rgraben-und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin?start=144


----------



## Reimai (31. März 2015)

Hallo Thorsten, 
Ich hätte den FT mit 15er Schalsteine viereckig gemauert. Die Folie verschweißt und dann die Stufen frei mit Kies und Sand geformt. Am Ende 2  Rückleitungen in Dim 110 mm zurück in den ST. Vor dem Rücklauf eine Barriere mit Steinen errichtet wie bei Geisy. Unter dem Kies hätte ich 6 Drainagerohre Dim 50 gelegt.

Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## Geisy (31. März 2015)

Ich würde das Wasser erst mal frei laufen lassen.
Wenn es dann zuviel ist kannst du immer noch die Barriere machen.
Das das Wasser nach dem Filtergraben nicht durch die Drainagerohre unter den Kies gedrückt werden soll , hatte ich ja schon gesagt.


----------



## Reimai (31. März 2015)

Hallo Geisy,

Die Drainagerohre im Schwimmteich werden mit der separaten Teichpumpe betrieben. Wobei ein Teil in den Teich und ein Teil in den FT gepumpt werden kann.
Die beiden Rohre als Rücklauf vom FT gehen frei in den ST hinein. ( nicht in die Drainagerohre)

Bin schon gespannt,  wie der Airliftsieve  mit 2, 08 Meter höhe funktionieren wird?


----------



## ThorstenC (31. März 2015)

Den Pflanzenfilterteich kann man nat. auch eckiger mit Schalungssteinen bauen. Die Pflanzstufen mit leichten Gefälle nach aussen. Dann rutscht das Pflanzsubstrat (ich pers. empfehle hier auch keinen KIES, sondern gesiebteb, humusfreien Sand mit leichten Lehmanteil. Den bekommt man bei jeder Kiesgrube- ist dort Abfall oder Füllsand.

Pflanzen auf PVC- Folie können diese ggf. durchwurzeln. PE - Folie nicht.
Folie verschweißen hört sich gut an.
Bei PE Folie- die ist schön steif- kann man ggf. an der Kante der Stufe neinen 5cm- Streifen anschweißen lassen damit der Sand nicht rutscht.

Zu Kies und Drainagen habe ich obern bereits alles gesagt. Ist für mich pers. eine Sackgasse. Da gibt es genug Beispiele. Mach es Dir einfacher. Schmodderfreier und wartungsärmer.

Jetzt willst Du die Rückläufe in 50mm Drainagen einleiten??
Gerade im Pflanzenfilterteich fällt einiges "grobes Material"  wie Pflanzenreste und alles was dort oberflächlich reinfällt an.
Das macht Dir dann Deine Drainagen dicht.
Da bin ich bei geysi.

Bei offenen Rückläufen vom Pflanzenfilterteich in den ST werden diese Stoffe dort reingespült und durch offen Skimmer und BA dem Filter zugeführt.
Es ist nicht viel, was vom Pflanzenfilterteich eventuell in den ST rüberströmt- aber für Kiesdrainagen zuviel.

Dazu kann man mit den Rückläufen eine Kreisströmung im ST erzeugen. Das funktioniert bei mir bestens.
Da Du mit LH ja bauen willst, würde ich um jeden cm Gegendruck kämpfen und aufpassen, dass ich in der Verrohrung nicht irgendwo einen Engpaß baue.

2x KG 110 als kurze Rückläufe dürfte sich der FT gegenüber dem ST vieleicht so 2- 3cm aufstauen.

Bei mir befeuer ich zur Zeit den FT mit 30m³/h mittig.
An jedem Ende der "Banane" von 15 x 3m habe ich jeweils 1x KG110 und 1x KG 125. Es überstaut sich der FT um ca. 2cm gegenüber dem ST.
Und nat. gehen die Überläufen im ST auf offene Bögen und lassen das Wasser langsam kreiseln.

Auf dem Bild siehst Du die jeweils 2 Rückläufe vom FT in den ST mit den aufgesteckten KG- Bögen an den Enden der Banane. War da gerade beim Befüllen des Teiches in 2013....


----------



## Reimai (1. Apr. 2015)

Vom FT geht es mit 2 Rohren Dim 110 frei zurück in den ST. 

Die 6 Drainagerohre hätte ich im FT under dem Kies gegeben.  Von vorne bis hinten ca. 5, 5 Meter lang. Und über dem Kies einen Sand, in dem ich die Pflanzen setzen würde. Den Kies brauche ich um die Stufen im FT zu formen. Oder brihgen diese Drainagerohre nichts? Ich habe mir gedacht, dass Geisy das auch so hat.

Den Filterteich muss ich viereckig bauen, da er mit Folie ausgekleidet wird und nicht mit Mörtel überdeckt wird.
Als Folie wird eine grüne FPO Bahn verwendet. ( Flexible Polyolefin)


----------



## Reimai (1. Apr. 2015)

Hier einmal ein aktuelles Foto von meinen Schwimmteich nach 3 Wochen Bauzeit.


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Apr. 2015)

Glückwunsch. Du bist ja mit den größten Betonarbeiten fast fertig.

Und weißt immer noch nicht, wie Du diesen Teich filtern willst.

Von Kies und Drainagen haben Dir hier mehrfach geysi und co abgeraten.
Schon gar nicht mit Sand über dem Kies.
Pflanzstufen in einem eckigen Becken im Wasser mit Kies zu modelliern funktioniert nicht- Der Kies rutscht auf eine Ebene.
Und noch einmal:

Kies gehört nicht in den Teich- es sei denn als BETONZUSCHLAGSSTOFF.

Die Stufen des Pflanzenfilters musst Du unter der Folie erstellen, modellieren, mauern, gießen..dann kommt da ca. 10cm humusfreier, leicht lehmhaltiger Sand rauf.

Zur Verrohrung und Filteranlage wurde auch schon genug hingewiesen.

Kies......Drainagen....

Ecken im Teich sind nicht strömungsoptimal. Dort wird oder kann sich einiges sammeln.
siehe auch hier als "Planungshilfe" https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/planungshilfe-strömungsverhalten-im-teich-mit-video.35054/

Ich meine es wirklich gut.

Wieviele Bodenabläufe sind denn jetzt in der Bodenplatte eingebaut?? 
Rohrleitungen vor dem Beton abgedrückt?


----------



## Reimai (1. Apr. 2015)

Thorsten, 
Danke für Deine Geduld. Der Ft wird erst in 2 bis 3 Wochen gebaut. Zuerst muss der Beton aushärten und nach ca. 2 Wochen wird das Erdreich aufgeschüttet. Danach kann ich erst den FT herstellen. Ich wollte die Stufen zuerst aus Erde modelieren und dann eine Folie darüber schweißen lassen. Der Schweißer meint aber, dass die Folie nicht in dieser Position bleibt. Ich muss mir da noch etwas überlegen. Ich möchte selber auch nicht diese Menge an Kies verwenden.
Im Schwimmteich sollen ja auf zwei Seiten das Wasser in einen Uferbereich fließen. Dieser Uferbereich werde ich aus optischen Gründen mit gewaschenen Kies/Schotter ca. 20 cm ausfüllen. Und einige Pflanzen in Körben setzen ebenfalls aus optischen Gründen.


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Apr. 2015)

Bin ja in Geduld geübt --- habe zwei Töchter.
Außerdem war ich bei meinem Teichbau auch verwirrt und bin in manche Sachgasse 3 x reingerannt.....

Die Optik von Kies und Schotter hält nur 1 Jahr. Ich weiß ja, was du willst. Bei mir im Schwimmteich habe ich auch Pflanzzonen gebaut.
Aber eben wieder mit ca. 10cm leicht lehmhaltigen Sand.

Dort liegt auf der Oberfläche nach ca. 1,5 Jahren eine Mulmschicht von 1cm zwischen den Pflanzen.
Den Mulm kann ich dort von der Oberfläche absaugen und auch abkechern.

Bei Kies und Schotter im Teich.......hatte ich schon erwähnt...wo der Mulm dann hingeht? In die offenen Zwischenräume!

Warum soll eine Folie die über 3 oder 5 Stufen geht und noch mit 10cm leicht lehmhaltigen Sand überdeckt wird nicht da bleiben????
Bis zum Sand raufschaufeln würde ich abe die Folie mit Sandsäcken etc. beschweren.
Wo soll die Folie nur hin?

Meine Stufen im FT habe ic auch aus Lehmsand aufgeschüttet, modelliert und vor der Folie mit 3cm Beton trittfest gemacht.
Ich muß Morgen mal nachsehen, ob die Folie noch da liegt....

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Geisy (2. Apr. 2015)

Ich geh davon aus das der Schweißer meint das das aufgeschüttete Erdreich sich noch setzt.
Sieht so aus als ob du da 1,5m auffüllen mußt. Wichtig ist immer schön verdichten, Schicht für Schicht.
Ich bin mal gespannt welche Umwälzmenge sich einstellt und du brauchst auf keinen Fall mehr über Barrieren nachdenken die das Wasser weiter bremsen.
Die lange Verrrohrung und die vielen Bögen werden das schon machen. Bitte bloß nicht versuchen das FT-Wasser direkt durch die Drainage zu schieben.
Achte darauf das dein Filterteich hoch genug über Wasserspiegel ist. Sollte sich die Ablaufverrohrung vom FT zum ST mal durch Pflanzenreste zusetzen, wird der Wasserspiegel im FT stiegen. Da sollte ein Überlauf sein.
Bei mir ist der FT bei laufenden Pumpen 5cm über Schwimmteichniveau und sollte das Wasser weiter steigen geht es in den Überlauf.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Apr. 2015)

Geisy schrieb:


> ch geh davon aus das der Schweißer meint das das aufgeschüttete Erdreich sich noch setzt.
> Sieht so aus als ob du da 1,5m auffüllen mußt. Wichtig ist immer schön verdichten, Schicht für Schicht.


Selbst beste Verdichtungen werden noch etwas Setzungen haben. Glaube irgendwo nicht das im privaten irgend einer in 20 cm Lagen das Erdreich aufbaut.
Da wird fast immer gepfuscht. 
Nur ein Beispiel Sand im Haufen geschüttet wird mit einem Umrechnungsfaktor 1m³ gleich 1,3 Tonnen angegeben. Verdichtet Eingebaut können es 1m³ gleich 1,9 Tonnen sein bei dem selben Material. Wo kommen jetzt die 0,6 Tonnen Unterschied her? Nur aus der dichteren Lagerung des Materials.
Diese Lagerungsdichte stellt sich in der Natur durch natürliche Vorgänge (Setzungen) nach und nach ein. Wenn sich ein Boden rund 1/4 setzen kann, reißt da schon mal eine Folie weg. Gut verdichtet eingebaut sind Lagerungsdichten von 1,8 machbar. Bei sandigen Böden ist es einfacher zu erreichen als bei lehmigen Böden.

Mache mit deinem Erdbauer einen Vertrag in welchem steht, das es keine Setzungen geben darf, mit dem Hinweis auf das später aufbauende Gewerk. Mach einen VOB-Vertrag mit 4 -Jahren Gewährleistung. Schicke nach den Erdarbeiten einen Bodengutachter über die Fläche der Sondierungen macht. Das hilft dir auf die Sichere Seite.
Kostet aber Geld.

Oder du verzichtest auf den Mist und Bau so gut wie geht, wenn die PE-Folie abreisen sollte.....dann wird eben nach geschweißt und gut. Must nur beurteilen was passieren kann wenn was reist.


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Apr. 2015)

Wenn man selber baut, achtet man schon auf eine Lagenweise Verdichtung des angeschütteten Erdreiches  für die Teichstufen.
Wichtig ist auch, dass man für die Aufschüttungen, Wälle "bindigen" Boden mit Feinanteilen nimmt, der sich auch verdichten lässt.
Den musste ich mir auch extra anfahren lassen. Bei mir habe ich nur Streusandbüchse.

REIMAI nimmt FPO- Folie. Das ist kein PE, PVC oder EPDM. Kannte ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht. Gibt es auch farbig- dunkelgrün etc.. und kann vor Ort thermisch verschweißt werden.

Sein Filterteich wird nicht so riesig- 3 x 6m??- da kann er auch die Stufen unter der Folie mit Schalsteine bauen.
Den Hohlraum immer schön mit Bauschutt und Betonresten auffüllen. Natürlich verdichten.

Günstige Maschinenführer findet man auf jedem Kinderspielplatz.


----------



## Reimai (2. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Danke für die Antworten. 

Geisy hat bereits gesagt, dass ich 1, 5 Meter aufbauen muss. Ich habe eben auch Angst vor den Setzungen. Daher werden wir morgen den Filterteich mit 3 Reihen 25 cm Schalsteine und anschließend mit 5 Reihen 15 cm Schalsteinen aufmauern, damit die Wände sich nicht setzen und ein gutes Fundament haben. Nach dem Aufmauern wird das ganze mit Schotter gefüllt. Der Filterteich soll innen 80 cm tief sein und wird anschließend mit der Folie dicht verschweißt. 

Anschließend wird auf die dicht geschweißte Folie mit Schalsteine die Stufen geformt und eine Folie darüber gegeben. Danach kommt ca.10 cm Substrat.
Im Filterteich sind 10 cm Reserve zwischen Wasserniveau ST und FT.

Heute haben wir alle Styroporsteine und die Technikraumdecke betoniert.


----------



## Reimai (2. Apr. 2015)

Übrigens die FPO Teichfolie ist der PE Folie ähnlich. Ist aber flexibler und mit Gewebe innen verstärkt sowie UV beständig.

Einen Bodenablauf habe ich im Filterteich ebenfalls eingeplant, damit ich den FT auslassen kann. Diesen Bodenablauf kann ich auch als Überlauf verwenden.


----------



## Reimai (10. Mai 2015)

Ich zeige euch wieder einmal meinen Baufortschritt von meinem Schwimmteich.


----------



## Reimai (10. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Liebe Teichbesitzer,

ich habe mich jetzt länger nicht mehr gemeldet, da ich nun seit 6 Monaten an meiner Gartengestaltung intensiv gearbeitet habe.
Heute sende ich Euch schon einmal einige Bilder.

Info zu meinem Teich:

ca.110 M3 Wasser
Teich hat eine Tiefe von 2 Meter und 1,4 Meter
Filterteich hat 0,8 Meter
Folgende Pumpen sind im Einsatz
Airliftsieve mit einer Höhe von 2,1 Meter (ca. 13M3/Stunde)
Teichpumpe mit ca. 15 m3/Stunde
Poolpumpe mit Sandfilter gefüllt mit Glaskörner 1 bis 3 mm ca. 10m3/Stunde
Poolroboter Supreme M5 ca. 17m3/Stunde

Gefüllt wurde der Teich am 6.Juni
maximale Temperatur waren 29,5°C
bis jetzt keine Algenzucht

         

Zum kleinen Projekt ist noch die kleine Mauer und die Photovoltaikanlage dazugekommen

 

Und anbei noch ein Foto vom Airliftsieve. Es wird noch ein Metallkäfig gebaut, damit der Behälter von aussen gestützt wird.

Ich möchte mich noch recht herzlich bedanken bei Geisy und allen anderen, die mich kräftig unterstützt haben.
 

Liebe Grüße

Reinhard


----------



## Geisy (10. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Reinhard

Das sieht doch sehr gut aus.
Dein Airliftsievenachbau beult ganz schön nach außen.
So läuft eine Menge Wasser im Kreis zwischen Ansaug- und Steigrohrseite.
Ich hoffe das du den Behälter mit dem Käfig zusammen gedrückt bekommst, dann läuft der Luftheber auch besser.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Reimai (10. Sep. 2015)

Da hast Du Recht. Ich habe derzeit 8 Schraubzwingen mit Holzpfosten montiert bis die U Profile mit Gewindestangen fertig sind.


----------



## Reimai (8. Feb. 2016)

Hallo liebe Teich Freunde, 
Ich habe in meinen Teich ca.50 bis 100 Tiere am Boden. Kann mir jemand sagen, was das für Tiere sind und ob sie nützlich sind?


----------



## troll20 (8. Feb. 2016)

Sieht aus wie Wasserasseln.
Putzkolonne


----------



## Reimai (8. Feb. 2016)

Ok. Super Danke


----------



## Reimai (22. Nov. 2016)

Hallo liebe Teichliebhaber,

anbei zeige ich euch einige Bilder von meinem Teich.

                         


  
Hier habe ich eine Sprudelmatte unter die Steine gelegt und somit einen kostengünstigen Whirlpooleffekt bekommen.

Liebe Grüße aus Oberösterreich

Reimai


----------



## jolantha (23. Nov. 2016)

Hi,
ich hoffe, ein dickes Lob von einer Superahnungslosen im Teichbau erfreut Dich trotzdem .
Klasse !!


----------



## Reimai (9. Juli 2020)

Hallo liebe Teichliebhaber,

Seit Ende vom letzten Jahr habe ich Probleme mit meinem Teichwasser. Es ist grünlich und die Sichtweite ca. 30 cm.
Letztes Jahr habe ich den Fehler gemacht und den Mulm in den Filterteich gepumpt und absinken lassen. Ich habe mir danach einen Schlammsauger gekauft und viel von dem Mulm herausgeholt.
Nach dem Winter war der Teich ganz klar. Ich habe den Mulm am Boden herausgesaugt. Leider ist seit ca. 2 Monaten das Wasser trüb. Nach dem Filterteich hab ich noch Maischfilter mit 200 my eingesetzt.
Ich habe 2 mal Unterwasserpflanzen nachgesetzt. Ich bin derzeit am überlegen, ob ich einen Aussenfilter mit UVC kaufen soll.
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00K9PMMM0/ref=gno_cart_title_0?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1OQCC0GQG5Q8D
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00IQE5HW8/ref=gno_cart_title_2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATW9UHJ0SMTBM
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004AOPHB4/ref=gno_cart_title_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATW9UHJ0SMTBM

Leider habe ich keine UVC mit 12 oder 24 Volt und 36 Watt gefunden, die derzeit zu kaufen ist.
Vielleicht kann mir von Euch jemand einen Tipp geben, ob das eine gute Idee ist

Anbei schicke ich noch ein paar Fotos von der derzeitigen Situation.

Liebe Grüße 
Reinhard


----------



## Zacky (9. Juli 2020)

Das ist sehr schade, so etwas zu lesen. Das von der verbaute System scheint einem Airliftsieve (von Norbert - alias Geisy) zu ähneln. Was mir direkt ins Auge fällt, ist der doch recht geringe Pflanzenbestand, so dass ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass die Pflanzen nicht genügend Nährstoffe dem Wasser entziehen.

Eine UVC-Leuchte wäre sicher hilfreich. Hier würde ich persönlich abwägen, ob ich diese einbaue und dann rigoros beim Baden gehen ausschalte oder entnehme.

Alternativ zu deinem Maischfilter würde ich Dir Filtervlies ab 20 Gramm aufwärts empfehlen. Ich nähe mir Filtersäcke oder Schlauche von 2-3 m Länge und hänge diese vor den Luftheberauslauf. Nach einem Tag ist der Sack voll, kommt raus und wird entsorgt. Je nach Verschmutzung / Trübung wiederhole ich das noch 1-2 Tage.


----------



## Reimai (9. Juli 2020)

Hallo Zacky,

Das stimmt mit dem Airliftsieve. Funktioniert ganz toll. Auch dort ist so ein Filtersack drinnen.
Nach dem LH ist direkt der Filterteich mit den Pflanzen, da ist wenig Platz für den Sack. Daher gab ich die Maischfilter direkt vorm Rücklauf in den Hauptteich gegeben. Die muss mann aber jeden Tag reinigen.

Mich würde interessiere, ob nach der UVC und dem Filter das Wasser ganz klar herauskommt?
Ob es eine 12V oder 24V UVC Lampe gibt, die ich da verwenden könnte?
Ich würde auch den zusätzlichen Folter nur so lange verwenden, bis dass Gleichgewicht im Teich wieder hergestellt ist, da ja der Filter keine Augenweide ist

Lg Reini


----------



## Zacky (9. Juli 2020)

Hallo Reini



Reimai schrieb:


> Mich würde interessiere, ob nach der UVC und dem Filter das Wasser ganz klar herauskommt?


Nein, dass Wasser kommt nicht klar aus dem Filter, denn das macht eine UVC eh nicht. Die UVC-Leuchte zerstört bzw. schädigt die Struktur der Algen, so dass diese "verkrüppeln" bzw. "verklumpen" und dann in der Folge durch ihre mikropisch größere Struktur/Dichte schneller bzw. leichter im Filter hängen bleiben. Es heißt zwar Wasserklärer, aber das geht nur über eine zeitliche Abfolge bis es aufklart. Die im Filter gefangenen ALgenklumpen müssen dennoch aus dem Wasserkreislauf entfernt werden, da sie sonst wieder in Lösung übergehen und somit erneut den "niederen" Wasserpflanzen/Algen als Nahrung zur Verfügung stehen.



Reimai schrieb:


> Ob es eine 12V oder 24V UVC Lampe gibt, die ich da verwenden könnte?


Da bin ich überfragt und müsste auch die große I-Net-Suchmaschine bemühen. Bisher ist mir so etwas noch nicht bekannt. Aber bei einem funktionierenden Teichklima braucht es keine UVC. Ich habe nicht mal an meinem Koiteich auch eine UVC und habe auch gut klares Wasser.



Reimai schrieb:


> Ich würde auch den zusätzlichen Folter nur so lange verwenden, bis dass Gleichgewicht im Teich wieder hergestellt ist, da ja der Filter keine Augenweide ist


Das wird in meinen Augen so auch nicht funktionieren, denn wie willst Du mit einem zusätzlich angeschlossenen Biofilter sehen, wann sich das Gleichgewicht eingestellt hat!?  Du wirst evtl. dann irgendwann mit FIlter klares Wasser haben, aber dann hat sich nur das Gleichgewicht in Kombination mit dem Filter eingestellt und noch lange kein natürliches Gleichgewicht. Baust Du dann den Filter ab, kann es ganz schnell passieren, dass dein Teich wieder grün wird, weil die bis dahin entstandene natürliche Biologie nicht ausreicht. So dreht es sich also im Kreis...


----------



## Geisy (9. Juli 2020)

Hallo Reimai

Schön geworden dein Teich.
Dein gebauter Airliftsieve ist ein Vorfilter mit 300µm und kann gegen die Schwebealgen wenig ausrichten. Da fehlt meiner Meinung nach Biologie.
UVC oder Sack bekämpfen die Ursache nicht.
Sind plötzlich Nährstoffe in den Teich gekommen? Durch Starkregen Erde eingespült etc. Urin z.B. ist auch gar nicht gut.
Wie sieht es zwischen dem Kies aus, alles verschlammt?
Warum wachsen die Pflanzen so spärlich?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Reimai (9. Juli 2020)

Hallo Norbert,

Danke schön. Regen hatten wir viel in letzter Zeit. Im Teich ist am Boden ein feiner Mulm. Hab den schon dreimal mit dem Schlammsauger ausgesaugt. Das raussaugen war eher ein Blindflug, da man nicht so weit sehen kann. Meinen Poolroboter verwende ich schon seit einen Monat nicht mehr. Der wirbelt bei der Menge mehr auf. Im Hauptteich sind die Steine eher sauber. Im Filterteich ist viel Mulm.
Die Pflanzen wachsen heuer schon mehr als in den letzten Jahren.
Eingespühlt kann im Teich nicht sein, da die Umrandung 10 cm erhöht ist und aus Granit besteht oder Mauer.
Ich habe heute Nachmittag den Biofilter und die Pumpe, wie oben erwähnt, bestellt. Hab auch einev36 Watt UVC Lampe mit 24 Volt gefunden und auch bestellt.
Mein Plan wäre mit dem Filter die ca. 10 m3 im Filterteich zu reinigen und anschließend  die Pumpe in den Hauptteich zu hängen und das gereinigte Wasser in den Filter zu leiten. Wenn das Wasser wieder klar ist würde ich den Mulm am Boden wieder raussaugen. Wenn dann alles wieder gut wäre, würde ich den Mulm im Filterteich raussaugen.
Ziel danach wieder normal mit Poolroboter und Filterteich weiterarbeiten.
Glaubst du, dass der neue Filter gegen die Schwebealgen hilft?
Lg Reini


----------



## Mushi (9. Juli 2020)

Die Söll Daytronic hat 24V.

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## Reimai (9. Juli 2020)

Hallo Frank,

Danke schön. Die hab ich auch heute bestellt. War aber schwer zu bekommen.

Lg Reini


----------



## Geisy (10. Juli 2020)

Hallo Reini
Wie schnell fließt das Wasser im Pflanzenfilter? Ist da eine Strömung zu sehen?
Damit sich der feine Mulm da absetzt muss es da sehr langsam durch.

@ All
Könnte man solange die Pflanzen nicht richtig wachsen ein paar Laichbürsten quer durch den Pflanzenfilter legen? Damit das Wasser sich beruhigt, der Mulm sedimentiert, und als Biofilter.


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## troll20 (10. Juli 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Könnte man solange die Pflanzen nicht richtig wachsen ein paar Laichbürsten quer durch den Pflanzenfilter legen? Damit das Wasser sich beruhigt, der Mulm sedimentiert, und als Biofilter


Könnte man und funktioniert auch als Bremse für Schwebstoffe. 
Jedoch wollen es die nützlichen Bakis lieber dunkel haben, daher wird dort nur ein abbremsen und absinken erreicht.
Erst wenn die Mulmschicht dick genug ist, wird sie auch abgebaut. 
Und dann stehen auch die Nährstoffe den Pflanzen zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reimai (10. Juli 2020)

Hallo und Danke für die Rückmeldungen,

Der Airliftsieve wurde vor 2 Jahren mit einer stärkeren Luftpumpe ausgestattet. Der pumpt ca. 15m3 in der Stunde. Daher habe ich den Bypass geöffnet.
Habe auch versucht den Filterteich eine Woche stehen zu lassen, aber das Wasser wurde nur geringfügig klarer.

Ich habe den Mulm im Filterteich immer herausgesaugt. Soll ich den ein paar Jahre drinnen lassen?
Laichbürsten könnte man reingeben. Derzeit wird die Durchströmung eher durch die beiden Maischfilter  reduziert, da die schnell zumachen und der Pegel 2 bis 3 cm im Filterteich steigt.


----------



## Reimai (10. Juli 2020)

Der neue Filter und die Pumpe sollen nächste Woche geliefert werden. Der soll dann den Filterteich unterstützen. Den Mulm im Filterteich lasse ich in Zukunft drinnen. 
Wie viel Wasser sollte den in dem Filterteich pro Stunde durchströmen?
Volumen ist ca. 13 m3. Abmessung ca. 7,5m x 3 m
Soll die Durchströmung konstant sein? Derzeit lasse ich die Pumpe im automatisiert ein und ausgeschaltet.


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Juli 2020)

Reimai schrieb:


> Den Mulm im Filterteich lasse ich in Zukunft drinnen


Mulm = Nährstoffe für Pflanzen- also auch für Algen. Zudem irgendwann anerob…..stinkender Schlamm und Brutstätte für Bakkis, die man ggf. nicht will...
Raus damit!


Reimai schrieb:


> Soll die Durchströmung konstant sein? Derzeit lasse ich die Pumpe im automatisiert ein und ausgeschaltet.


Speziell bei Teichen mit Fischbesatz lässt man alles durchlaufen.


----------



## Reimai (10. Juli 2020)

Hallo Thorsten,
Es sind keine Fische im Teich.
Lg Reini


----------



## Geisy (10. Juli 2020)

Ich würde auch die Pumpe durch laufen lassen.

Der Mulm soll sich im Pflanzenfilter absetzten und nicht im Teich. Er sollte dann da ruhig entnommen werden. Damit das funktioniert brauchst du eine langsame durchströmung. Ich hab die Zahlen jetzt nicht da meine aber ca. 5m pro Min.


----------



## Geisy (12. Juli 2020)

So z.B. hättest du Luftheber und Biofilter anstatt Spaltsieb. Die Abreinigung ist automatisierbar.


----------



## Reimai (12. Juli 2020)

Hallo Norbert,

Sieht toll aus. Ich habe aber schon den einen Filter mit UVC Lampe und die Pumpe (alles auf 12/24V) bestellt. Ich werde dass einmal ausprobieren.
Der Biofilter von dir könnte man auch mit meinen derzeitigen Gehäuse durchführen. Bräuchte nur das Innenleben verändern. Danke schön für die Skizze.
Liebe Grüße 
Reini


----------



## Geisy (13. Juli 2020)

Ich denke das ist zu klein dafür um noch einen ringsrum gelochten Behälter innen rein zu setzen


----------



## Reimai (13. Juli 2020)

Hallo Norbert,
Was sagst du dazu, bei meinem bestehenden Airliftsieve die Helix in die Kammer zu geben, wo der Filtersack hängt. Dort könnte ich auch ganz einfach einen Tellerbelüfter reingehen und die Luftzufuhr einfach regeln.
Weiters könnte ich im Luftheberkanal auch Helix in einem Sack oder Lochgitter einbringen. Dann würde die Fördermenge etwas abnehmen, aber die ist eh derzeit zu hoch.


----------



## Reimai (13. Juli 2020)

Was sind den das für Tiere. Sind kleine schwarze Punkte.


----------



## Geisy (13. Juli 2020)

Hallo Reimai

Das klappt nicht mit dem Airliftsieve.
Ziel ist es das das Wasser von unten langsam das ruhende Helix durch fließt, das geht nur über eine große Fläche wo es angespült und durch laufen wird.
In meiner Skizze hast du ca. 1,6m gelochten Rand wo das Helix ruhend davor hängt und gleichmäßig angespült und durch laufen  wird.


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Juli 2020)

Zacky schrieb:


> Ich nähe mir Filtersäcke oder Schlauche von 2-3 m Länge und hänge diese vor den Luftheberauslauf. Nach einem Tag ist der Sack voll, kommt raus und wird entsorgt. Je nach Verschmutzung / Trübung wiederhole ich das noch 1-2 Tage.


War da nicht mal was mit der dicken Leggings hinter dem Auslauf.....zum Wasser klären.

Da ist der Beitrag von wp-3d zu den Leggings.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/vlcvf-filterung-durch-leggings.42523/

Ach, und steck mal noch ein paar andere Pflanzen in deinen Pflanzenbereich. Riesenhechtkraut, __ Wasserminze und __ Blutweiderich. Alles Pflanzen welche bei mir Wuchern. Musst vielleicht ein bissen probieren. 
Auch __ Fieberklee und __ Bachbunge muss ich dauernd rausschmeißen. Das sieht bei dier ziemlich dünn aus was du da an Pflanzen hast. Einfach mal einige andere Sorten probieren. Vielleicht findest du eine welche in genau deinem Lebensraum sich richtig wohl fühlen und wuchern. Auch __ Pfeilkraut könnte gehen.


----------



## Zacky (16. Juli 2020)

Genau @Tottoabs das ist es im Prinzip auch, nur das ich mir Säcke/Schläuche aus Filtervlies nähe. Die sind etwas stabiler und dehnen sich nicht weiter aus, wenn sie voll sind und man sie an Land zieht.


----------



## Reimai (16. Juli 2020)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen. 
Ich habe in den letzten Jahren immer wieder Unterwasserpflanzen nachgekauft. Leider  sind die nicht richtig gewachsen und nach dem Winter verschwunden.
Seit Dienstag habe ich jetzt den Biofilter installiert und sauge das Wasser vom Ende des FT in den Filter. Das gereinigte Wasser wird wieder vorne im FT zurückgeleitet.
Bin seit Mittwoch im Urlaub und bin schon gespannt, wie das Wasser nach meinem Urlaub aussieht. Die UVC ist noch nicht montiert. 
Nach dem Urlaub wird die UVC montiert. Ich probiere auch aus ein paar Helix in meinen Airliftsieve in die Kammer nach dem Filter zu geben. (Kann ja nicht Schaden)
Ich werde Euch dann ein paar Fotos hochladen.

Mein Bedenken ist, dass der Filter nur für 60000l konzipiert ist und mein Teich ca. 110000l hat. Dafür habe ich aber ein Spaltsieb im Airliftsieve und einen Filterteich dahinter. Ich hoffe die Kombination wird wieder zu einem kristallklaren Wasser wie in den ersten 4 Jahren führen.


----------



## Marion412 (16. Juli 2020)

Zacky schrieb:


> Genau @Tottoabs das ist es im Prinzip auch, nur das ich mir Säcke/Schläuche aus Filtervlies nähe. Die sind etwas stabiler und dehnen sich nicht weiter aus, wenn sie voll sind und man sie an Land zieht.


Welches Filtervlies benutzt da da, hättest du einen Link für mich?


----------



## Geisy (16. Juli 2020)

Hallo Reimai

Kein Helix da rein machen, wenn das Helix versottet wirds eher schlechter.


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Juli 2020)

Zacky schrieb:


> Genau @Tottoabs das ist es im Prinzip auch, nur das ich mir Säcke/Schläuche aus Filtervlies nähe.


Schau mal was es bei E-Bay gibt. Wundersack.
* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Marion412 (17. Juli 2020)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Schau mal was es bei E-Bay gibt. Wundersack.
> * defekter Link entfernt *


Ja, das sind die fertigen Säcke, die habe ich auch in klein für den Skimmer. Ich hätte gerne gewusst welches Vlies ich nehmen kann um die selbst zu nähen, also Meterware.


----------



## Marion412 (17. Juli 2020)

Ist es das
Filtervlies Rolle 30 bis 115cm x 200m 0,25€/m² Vliesfilter Vliesfilterrolle
Ich dachte ich Nähe mir daraus einen Sack um beim Schlammsaugen ,das Wasser durchzufiltern , mein Sack  ist so grobporig der lässt das meiste durch.


----------



## Zacky (17. Juli 2020)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Schau mal was es bei E-Bay gibt. Wundersack.


 ...für das Geld bekommt man ja schon eine ganze Rolle...ist dann aber leider kein Wundervlies.



Marion412 schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne gewusst welches Vlies ich nehmen kann um die selbst zu nähen, also Meterware.


...ich suche schon die Rechnung und melde mich...


----------



## Zacky (17. Juli 2020)

Zacky schrieb:


> ..ich suche schon die Rechnung und melde mich...



Sorry, ich finde sie auf die Schnelle nicht. Aber dein Link ist schon genau die richtige Richtung. Ich habe 50 cm Breite auf 200 m Länge mit 20 g/qm und komme damit gut klar.


----------



## Marion412 (17. Juli 2020)

Ging nur darum ob es das richtige Material ist 
Dann werde ich mir mal ein Röllchen bestellen und meine Wunderteile selbst nähen, hatte die im Skimmer als hier ringsum alles geblüht hatte und haben schön viel zurückgehalten.
Für meinen Schlammsauger gibt es auch einen neuen Sack , werde berichten wenn er im Einsatz war.


----------



## Zacky (17. Juli 2020)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Für meinen Schlammsauger gibt es auch einen neuen Sack , werde berichten wenn er im Einsatz war.


...pass aber auf, dass der Sack nicht abhaut...denn wenn er sich zunehmend in den feinen Poren zusetzt...bläht dieser ganz schnell auf und nix geht mehr.


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Juli 2020)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne gewusst welches Vlies ich nehmen kann um die selbst zu nähen, also Meterware.


Ziemlich egal. Nimm das welchest du im Baumarkt findest und probier es aus. Es bildet sich eine Schicht im Flies und irgend wann ist es dicht.


----------



## troll20 (18. Juli 2020)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Schau mal was es bei E-Bay gibt. Wundersack.
> * defekter Link entfernt *


Ich glob ick hol och mene Nähmaschin zurück. 
200m Vliesrolle gibt es ab 15,99 oder so dann zuschneiden und und zusammen nähen,  krass


----------



## Geisy (18. Juli 2020)

Es gehen auch Leggings mit Fuß in 80DEN, dann braucht man nicht nähen.


----------



## Reimai (19. Juli 2020)

Hallo und schönen Sonntag,
Habe heute meine UVC installiert mit 36 Watt die CUV 636 von SunSun.(mit Magneten)
Habe auch mein Wasser das erste mal getestet und folgende Werte bekomme:
pH= 10
Karbonhärte: 4dH
Gesamthärte: 3dH
Ich glaube, dass die Werte an meinem grünen Wasser schuld sind. Was kann ich da tun? Da kein Wert gut ist


----------



## Reimai (20. Juli 2020)

Kennt sich jemand bei den Wasserwerten aus? Und was man da tun soll?
Oder soll ich den Filter und die UVC Lampe einmal eine Woche laufen lassen und dann die Werte nochmals kontrollieren?


----------



## Mushi (20. Juli 2020)

Die Wasserwerte sind nicht Dein Problem,  Filter und UVC kaufen lassen.

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## Reimai (21. Juli 2020)

Seit einer Woche läuft der Sunsun Filter. Seit 3 Tagen die UVC Lampe mit 36 Watt. Der Teich mit ca. 120000 Liter ist etwas heller geworden. Mir kommt vor, dass die Planzen im Filterteich besser wachsen. Auf jedenfall hat die __ Wasserpest schöne grüne Enden bekommen. Filter wird mit 6000l/Stunde durchflossen. Das ganze 24 Stunden. Am Morgen ist im Filterteich etwas Schaum auf der Oberfläche.
Hab jetzt doch ein paar Helix in den Airliftsieve gegeben. Sind schöne Sauerstoffperlen drauf. Wenn man die Membranpumpe einschaltet werden alle schön in das Loch gezogen und man kann den Filter wieder leicht einsetzen.


----------



## Reimai (27. Juli 2020)

Mein Filter und die UVC 36Watt läuft Tag und Nacht. Leider sieht man immer noch nicht mehr als 40 cm. Wahrscheinlich hat das was mit den Wasserwerten zu tun?
Have jetzt 10 KG Teichfit bestellt, damit der KH, GH raufgehen und der pH Wert runter kommt von 10. Soll morgen schon kommen.
Habe am Samstag noch den ganzen Schwimmbereich mit dem Schlammsauger abgesaugt und ca. 3 m3 Trinkwasser mit einer KH Wert von 20 nachgefüllt. 
Gestern habe ich noch gelesen, dass man Zucker verwenden kann um den pH Wert zu senken bzw. CO2 zu erhöhen.
Hab dann noch in der Nacht Ca. 220 Gramm Zucker in den Filterbereich dazugegeben. Am nächsten Tag löst sich Schlamm vom Kies und man kann es schön mit dem Kescher herausholen. Hab heute schon 6 Liter Schlamm herausgeholt.
Was haltet ihr von Zugabe von Brandkalk? Oder soll ich jetzt mal auf das Teichfitmittel warten?
Was haltet ihr von dem Zucker zum CO2 erhöhen und ph Wert senken?


----------



## Mushi (27. Juli 2020)

Klingt ziemlich unkoordiniert. Hauptsache was gemacht?


----------



## Reimai (28. Juli 2020)

Hallo Mushi,
Sollte eigendlich nicht unkoordiniert sein. Seit ich meinen Teich vor 5 Jahren gebaut habe, war er immer schön klar. Daher habe ich mich auch nie um Wasserwerte gekümmert.
Aber es wurde auch meistens nur mit Regenwasser das Wasser nachgefüllt. Daher ist es verständlich, dass der KH und der GH Wert so niedrig ist und meine Pflanzen wenig Nährstoffe aufnehmen können, weil ihnen was fehlt. Habe sicher nicht mehr als 15m3 Trinkwasser in 5 Jahren nachgefüllt, Rest war immer Regenwasser.
Durch die Wasserwerte: Karbonhärte: 4dH und Gesamthärte: 3dH ist natürlich der ph Wert auf 10 rauf.
Vor dem Teich hatte ich einen Pool. Wenn der pH Wert nicht stimmte wurde das Wasser auch nicht klar egal wieviel Chemie drinnen war. Daher glaube ich, wenn man den pH Wert senkt, dass dann die Schwebealgen wieder Geschichte sind.
Eines habe ich jetzt mit dem Sunsun Filter gesehen. Es sind im Schwimmteich viel weniger Ablagerung. 
Mich würde es interessieren, ob jemand auch mit Zucker den pH Wert hinbekommen hat?


----------



## Mushi (28. Juli 2020)

Durch KH 4 und GH 3 ist der pH-Wert nicht auf 10. Zucker ist Quatsch. Teichfit ist nicht zielführend. Sorry für die klaren Worte.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Reimai (28. Juli 2020)

Was ist dann Zielführend?


----------



## Marion412 (28. Juli 2020)

Reimai schrieb:


> Durch die Wasserwerte: Karbonhärte: 4dH und Gesamthärte: 3dH ist natürlich der ph Wert auf 10 rauf.



Mir welcher Methode hast du den deine Werte ermittelt?
Wen es Teststreifen waren , kann ich dir nur sagen die sind sehr unzuverlässig, weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Mache mal 2-3 Tests hintereinander und du wirst wahrscheinlich sehen, das die Werte so stark differieren, das es gar nicht stimmen kann .
Bei mir hat z.B.die KH Innerhalb 2 Minuten um 2 Werte nach oben verschoben  nur durch draufsehen.
Wenn du richtige WW möchtest, solltest du in einen Tröpfchentest investieren.


----------



## Reimai (29. Juli 2020)

Hallo Marion,
Danke für deine Antwort. Ich habe mit den Tropfen gemessen. Hab auch das Wasser von der Regenwasserzisterne gemessen. Dort ist der ph Wert 5,5. 
Leider wurde das Teichfit beim Transport beschädigt und nicht geliefert. Jetzt konnte ich noch nicht die Werte stabilisieren.
Werde in Zukunft wieder öfters mit Trinkwasser nachfüllen, damit der KH und GH Wert nicht so abschmiert.


----------



## Mushi (29. Juli 2020)

Wozu ist pH, KH und GH bei einem Schwimmteich wichtig?

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## Reimai (29. Juli 2020)

Bei basischen Wasser kommen die Schwebealgen und das Wasser ist grün. Der KH und der GH Wert puffern den ph Wert, damit der stabiler ist. Auch die Pflanzen wachsen nicht ordentlich und kümmern dahin. 
Hab mich auch erst seit 2-3 Wochen mit den Werten beschäftigt.


----------



## troll20 (29. Juli 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> Wozu ist pH, KH und GH bei einem Schwimmteich wichtig?
> 
> Grüße,
> Frank


Alleine schon für die Verträglichkeit mit deiner Haut


----------



## Reimai (29. Juli 2020)

Bei der Haut und in den Augen merke ich noch nichts.


----------



## Geisy (29. Juli 2020)

Wenn du Schlamm im Kies hast durch dein Filtern mit Kies, wirst du da jetzt zuviele Nährstoffe drin haben. 
Beim gammeln zwischen dem Kies bilden sich nun neue Nährstoffe für deine Algen.
Durch Kies filtern geht meist nicht lange gut.
Am besten mal hier suchen was die Leute so gemacht haben mit ihrem Kies, um ihn wieder sauber zu bekommen.


----------



## Mushi (29. Juli 2020)

Algen  kommen bei fast jedem pH-Wert. Unter 7 kannst Du Glück haben. Nur so tief wird Dein pH nicht fallen. Der Gedankenfehler liegt oft darin, dass Algen einzellige anspruchslose Pflanzen sind. Da kannst Du mit pH, KH und GH wenig ausrichten. 

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## Reimai (29. Juli 2020)

Den Filterteich habe ich immer mit dem Teichsauger gereinigt. Den Schlamm habe ich da schön herausbekommen.
Im Schwimmteich ist erst die Ablagerungenen durch das grüne Wasser gekommen. Den Teichroboter habe ich seit 1 Monat nicht fahren lassen, damit nicht zu viel herumgewirbelt wird. Im Schwimmteich ist der Kies sauber.
Den Schlamm auf der Oberfläche habe ich auch nur im Filterteich. Und der steigt erst seit ca. 3 Tagen auf. Habe jetzt schon ca. 20 Liter abgekeschert. Das Aufsteigen hat entweder mit der Temperatur zu tun oder wegen dem Zucker (CO2)
Mein Pflanzenhändler hat mir gesagt ich soll den Schlamm im FT einmal drinnen lassen, damit die Pflanzen besser wachsen können.


----------



## saveit (30. Juli 2020)

Hi,

grünes Wasser deutet, nach meiner Erfahrung, auf einen Nährstoffüberschuss hin ,möchte dir jedoch nichts falsches sagen.

Was du versuchen könntest:
Mehr Pflanzen (die ziehen die Nährstoffe raus, das dauert jedoch)
Mehr Durchsatz beim Filter.
Größeren Biofilter in die Kette einbauen.

Meine Fragen wären:

Wie viel m³ werden in der Stunde umgewälzt?
Irgendwo hatte ich gelesen das du einen Luftheber betreibst. Welche größe (Durchmesser und Länge) hat dieser und welche Luftpumpe wird verwendet?
Wie viel m³ fördert die Pumpe am SunSun Filter? (Einmal auslitern)
Hast du einen zusätzlichen Biofilter? Wenn ja wie groß? (bspw. __ Hel-x)
Wie viel Leitungen gehen zurück in den Teich? (Bitte auch den Durchmesser)


----------



## Reimai (30. Juli 2020)

Hallo Saveit,

Zuviel Nährstoff kann sein, glaube ich aber nicht. Da kein Nährstoff reinrrinnen kann, da alles rundherum um 10 cm erhöht ist. Pflanzen habe ich jedes Jahr nachgekauft, die  verkümmern aber immer wieder. Daher glaube ich, dass den Pflanzen was fehlt (CO2, KH, GH oder zu hoher ph Wert).
Zur Technik:
Schwimmteich nur Folie und betoniert. Ca. 110m3 Tiefe ist 1,4m und 2m. 
Fiterteich mit ca. 13m3 baulich getrennt mit 110mm Zulauf aus Airliftsieve. Rücklauf 2x110mm Rohre. 
Der Luftheber fördert ca. 13 bis 15m3 in der Stunde durch den FT. Schalte den ca 30 Minuten ein.
Zusätzlich habe ich seit ca. 2 Wochen eine 12 Volt Pumpe und einen Biofilter mit UVC 36 Watt am Filterteich in Betrieb. Fördert 6m3 in der Stunde durch den Filter. Läuft Tag und Nacht. Filter besteht aus blauen und gelben Schwämmen und Biokugeln.
Dann habe ich im Schwimmteich in der Randzone Kiesbereiche und Drainagerohre im Kies. Dort sauge ich ca 18m3/Stunde. Ein Teil geht über den Wasserstein, ein großer Teil  direkt in den Schwimmteich. Ein weiterer Teil in den FT. Dimension 63 wird verwendet.
2 Stunden läuft auch eine Poolpumpe mit Glasfilter vom Skimner direkt in den Teich.
Schalte ich alle Pumpen gleichzeitig ein werden ca 50m3 in der Stunde umgewälzt.


----------



## saveit (30. Juli 2020)

Kurze Frage, weißt du ob 13 - 15m³ durch den Airlift fließen oder nimmst du es an (nicht böse gemeint)? Welche Luftpumpe verwendest du?

Weitherin solltest du den Filter durchlaufen lassen. 30min ist zu wenig.


----------



## Geisy (30. Juli 2020)

Hallo Reimai

Ich verstehe auch nicht mehr was du da machst.
Der Airliftseive würde dir Nährstoffe zu den Pflanzen bringen, aber der läuft nur 30Min. Also 6,5 - 7,5m³ am Tag.

Dann läuft da noch eine 18m³Pumpe die dir den Dreck in den Kies zieht , da werden dann nicht viel Nährstoffe im Pfanzenfilter ankommen.
Im Kies bilden sich nun neue Nährstoffe für deine Algen und der Kies setzt sich nach und nach zu. Da laufen auch lange keine 18m³ mehr, vielleicht noch 12-13m³.

Dann kommen wir noch zu den "Spielsachen" für den 110m³ Teich.
2Std Poolpumpe mit Glasfilter, was soll da in 2Std passieren? 
Dann hast du noch die neue 6m³ Pumpe durch Schwammfilter und UVC, was läuft denn da wirklich 3-4m³?
Das ist wie Rasen mit der Nagelschere mähen.

Du mußt mit deiner Umwälzung schneller sein wie die Zellteilung der Algen sonst hast du keine Chance.

Also alles was du hast 24Std laufen lassen und erst wenn das Wasser wieder klar ist, nach und nach abschalten und beobachten.

Ich denke du mußt auch den Kies durch waschen. So wie ich gelesen habe hält der Kiesfilter meist nur 4-5Jahr durch bis zur großen Reinigung.
z.B. alles raus und im Mischer durch spülen

Damit deine UVC einen Sinn macht sollten da wenigstens 25-50m³/std  24Std 7Tage dran vorbei laufen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Reimai (31. Juli 2020)

saveit schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, weißt du ob 13 - 15m³ durch den Airlift fließen oder nimmst du es an (nicht böse gemeint)? Welche Luftpumpe verwendest du?


Die Schwimmbadpumpe hat 13m3/Stunde. Der Luftheber ist auch am selben Skimmer montiert und zieht viel mehr Wasser als die Schwimmbadpumpe. Daher mindestens 13m3. Luftpumpe ist die Secoh JDK 120. Mit 2 Schläuchen und 2 Mebranrohren, ca 40cm Länge als Auslass.
Der Luftheber, habe ich falsch ausgedrückt, läuft 30 Minuten pro Stunde. Damit die Sedimete Zeit haben sich abzusetzen, bzw. vom Biofilter aufgenommen zu werden.
Der Biofilter hat 120 Liter Inhalt. Wenn man die Pumpe einschaltet dauert es 120 Sekunden, das Wasser hinten herausfließt.  Höhenunterschied ist nur 0,5 Meter der Schlauch hat 40mm und die Pumpe 6500 Liter/h Nennleistung.



Geisy schrieb:


> Im Kies bilden sich nun neue Nährstoffe für deine Algen und der Kies setzt sich nach und nach zu. Da laufen auch lange keine 18m³ mehr, vielleicht noch 12-13m³.


Der Kies im Schwimmteich ist sauber. Nur im Filterteich ist Schlamm drauf. Von der Teichpumpe geht ein 32er Schlauch um Stein, ein 63er Rohr direkt in den Teich (dort ist noch ordentlich Druck drauf) und ein 63er Rohr in den Filterteich. Alle diese Leitungen werden mit Kugelhähnen geregelt. Im FT geht nur ein wenig Wasser rein.
Ich habe den Schwimmteich immer sehr sauber gehabt in der Vergangenheit. Schlamm war im FT. 
Im Schwimmteich gibt es auch kein Schlamm, der an der Oberfläche schwimmt, obwohl meine Kinder im Schwimmteich ordentlich reinspringen.
Bei der Uvc gehen nur die 6m3 in der Stunde durch. Aber von 20 Uhr bis 7 Uhr früh kommt m Filterteich kein neues Wasser rein. Und die Pumpe mit UVC reinigt dann dieses Wasser. Da wird dieses Wasser von 13 m3 ca 4 1/2 mal umgewälzt. Man sieht aber nicht viel Unterschied.  Daher glaube ich, dass die Wasserwerte erst in den richtigen Bereich gebracht werden müssen.


----------



## Geisy (31. Juli 2020)

Hallo Reinai

Wenn du durch den Kies 18cbm Wasser in der Stunde ziehst und der Kies auch nach 5 Jahren nichts aufgefangen hat, dann funtioniert das System nicht. Wofür lässt  die Pumpe  da laufen?
Wenn der Kies auch in 5bis 10cm tiefe noch sauber ist kannst du diese Pumpe abschalten.


----------



## Reimai (31. Juli 2020)

Ich hätte es als Zirkulationspumpe gesehen, damit im Kies das Wasser etwas bewegt wird und das warme Wasser vom Ufer verteilt wird. Das die Mikroorganismen etwas Luft bekommen. Wenn mal etwas Schlamm oben war wurde das abgesaugt.


----------



## saveit (31. Juli 2020)

Von der Luftpumpe her müsste der Durchsatz passen, jedoch solltest du ihn 24/7 laufen lassen.

120 Liter ist zu klein auch der Durchsatz an der UV Lampe ist zu wenig. Du hast ca 120+- m³ und spielst dort mit wahrscheinlich weniger als 6m³ Durchfluss an der UVC. Das muss mehr werden. Entweder großen Luftheber bauen und eine UVC darin richtig besfestigen oder an deinem derzeitigem System eine UVC integrieren.
Wenn du die 6500 Liter (wahrscheinlich eher 5000Liter) beiberhalten solltest dauert es wohl sehr lange.


----------



## Reimai (1. Aug. 2020)

Habe gestern das Teichfit bekommen und ca. 8kg in den Teich gegeben.
Vorher noch die Wasserwerte kontrolliert. (pH10, KH4, GH3) und auch TDS elektronisch gemessen (72ppm)
Heute sind die Werte pH ca.8,5 TDS (126ppm)
Wasser ist etwas milchig weiß.



saveit schrieb:


> Von der Luftpumpe her müsste der Durchsatz passen, jedoch solltest du ihn 24/7 laufen lassen.


Der Luftheber läuft nur am Tag, da die Pflanzen in der Nacht ja nicht arbeiten, und geht da nicht zuviel CO2 aus dem Wasser wenn man den dauernd eingeschaltet hat?

Der SunSun Biofilter mit 120l soll nur eine Hilfe für den Filterteich sein. Der Teich sollte eigendlich ohne UVC und Biofilter auskommen, so wie in den ersten 4 Jahren. Daher mein Versuch die Wasserwerte wieder in den optimalen Berrich zu bringen.
Ich schreibe meine Erfahrungen hier rein, da sicher schon viele Teichbesitzer Probkeme mit ihren Teich gehabt haben.
So kann man eben Erfahrungen austauschen.

Zum Sunsun Biofilter habe ich noch eine Frage. Wann soll ich die Schwämme ausdrücken? Soll ich noch warten(siehe Bild)?


----------



## Mushi (1. Aug. 2020)

Es fehlt hier an den Grundlagen. Mit viel Luft landest Du beim Kalkkolensäuregleichgewicht, das bei pH 8,5 liegt. So lange Du über pH 8,5 bist/warst, brauchst Du auf Luft keine Rücksicht nehmen. CO2 ist Pflanzendünger, das willst Du ohne Fischbesatz möglichst Richtung 0 haben.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Reimai (1. Aug. 2020)

Das ich kein CO2 im Teich hatte bei einem pH Wert von 10 konnte ich schon im Internet finden. Daher wollte ich ja mit Zucker CO2 ins Wasser bringen und damit den ph Wert senken. Damit meine Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen brauchen sie etwas CO2.
Die anderen Pflanzen nehmen das CO2 von der Luft.
Mich würde nur interessieren was es bringt den Luftheber in der Nacht durchlaufen zu lassen?
Gut wäre, wenn der ph Wert unter 8 wäre, dann würden es die Schwebealgen schwerer haben.

Mein Plan wäre ja folgender:
Wasserwerte in den optimalen Bereich bringen (Symptombehandlung)
Pumpen länger laufen lassen.
Wenn klares Wasser wieder da ist, Schlamm aus dem Teich entsorgen.
Pflanzenwuchs fördern.
Wasserwerte beobachten und nicht mit zu viel Regenwasser nachfüllen.


----------



## Mushi (1. Aug. 2020)

Selbst Top-Koiteiche haben Schwebe- und Fadenalgen. Gegen Schwebealgen kommt UV zu Einsatz, gegen Fadenalgen Salz oder andere Präperate. Bei pH 7 bis 8 fühlt sich die Alge immer noch pudelwohl, da ziemlich anspruchlos.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Reimai (1. Aug. 2020)

Irgendwas muss aber der Grund sein, dass ich heuer grünes Wasser habe und die letzten 4 Jahre nicht.


----------



## Mushi (1. Aug. 2020)

Ja, das ist leider nicht immer nachvollziehbar. Es kann durchaus sein, dass nach irgendeiner Maßnahme die Algen wieder verschwinden. Reproduzierbar ist das wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## saveit (21. Aug. 2020)

Was ist aus dem Teich geworden? Sieht er noch so aus wie vorher oder besser?


----------



## Reimai (23. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Saveit,
Es ist etwas besser geworden. Aber es ist noch weit weit weg von glasklar.
Nachdem ich das Teichfit reingegeben habe, hat sich die Farbe des Wassers ein wenig geändert. Es hat sich aber auch ein etwas weißlicher Belag am Boden gebildet. Den Belag habe ich drinnen gelassen, da ich nicht weiß  ob das das Teichfitmittel ist. Mittlerweile glaube ich, dass es abgestorbene Schwebealgen sind. Ich habe vor einer Woche den ganzen Kiesbereich im ST mit einem starken Wasserstrahl abgesprüht und den leichten Belag in den Teich aufgewirbelt. Dann habe ich meinen Teichroboter wieder aktiviert und auch im Schwimmbereich alles aufgewirbelt. Nachdem ich von meinen Urlaub zurück bin, ist alles wieder wie vorher mit dem Belag. Daher glaube ich, dass der Belag einfach nur raus aus dem Wasser muss.

Meinen Schwammfilter habe ich mittlerweile 2 x komplett gereinigt. Da geht richtig was raus aus den Schwämmen.
Auch bei den feinen gelben Schwamm geht es richtig braun heraus.
Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob die UVC wirklich funktioniert? Man sieht das blaue Licht, aber das Wasser ist nach dem Filter genau so grün wie vor dem Filter. Das einzige was interessant ist, ist dass am Morgen im FT leichter Schaum auf der Oberfläche ist.
Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen, wie man das feststellen kann ob die UVC funktioniert?
Die Wasserwerte werde ich am Nachmitag messen.


----------



## troll20 (23. Aug. 2020)

Weiße Ablagerungen sollten Kalk sein.
Hast du mal die UVC und deren Glas demontiert?
Meist ist das Glas dann auch verkalkt oder extrem verkratzt.


----------



## Reimai (23. Aug. 2020)

Kalk glaube ich nicht. Härte  ist wieder bei ca.4dH. Teichfit besteht glaube ich aus Calcium. 
Der Belag ist auch nicht fest am Untergrund sondern ganz leicht zum Aufwirbeln.


----------



## troll20 (23. Aug. 2020)

Okay


----------



## saveit (6. Sep. 2020)

Seit deiner Frage sind nun 5 Wochen vergangen. Hat sich etwas verändert oder ist weiterhin alles grün?


----------



## Reimai (6. Sep. 2020)

Es ist besser geworden. Den Schwammfilter habe ich 3 mal gereinigt. Da ist richtig braunes Wasser herausgekommen.
Habe noch einmal 10kg Teichfit bestellt. Das werde ich aber erst nächstes Jahr im Frühling reingehen.
Das Wasser ist sauber aber eben immer noch etwas grün.
Habe mit dem Schlammsauger den Boden abgesaugt und den Schlamm entsorgt.


----------



## Zacky (6. Sep. 2020)

Die feinen Schwebstoffe, welche das Wasser noch eintrüben, würde ich versuchen mit einem Vliesfiltersack (auch VLCVF hier im Forum genannt ) rauszufiltern. Mache ich gerade im Frühjahr und Frühsommer sehr gerne, wenn die Schwebealgenblüte beginnt. Funktioniert prima und nach 1-2 Tagen und 2-3 Vliessäcken wird das Wasser deutlich klarer.
Es sieht aber auch noch so aus, als würden einige Pflanzen fehlen.


----------



## Mushi (7. Sep. 2020)

Mittel wie Teichfit sind überflüssig, müsste inzwischen bekannt sein. 

Grüsse, 
Frank


----------



## Reimai (26. Sep. 2020)

Habe mir jetzt 2 Wundersäcke mit 1 mikron gekauft und am Rücklauf der Poolpumpe drangehängt. Da bleibt ordentlich grünes Zeug in den Säcken


----------



## Throphol (26. Sep. 2020)

Hi Reimai,

Bist Du sicher, dass die Säcke ein Mikron haben. Das ist nichts. 10 Mikron ist schon nichts.

Und - wo gibt es so etwas? Egal ob 1 oder 10 Mikron.

Gruß
Wolf


----------



## Throphol (26. Sep. 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> Mittel wie Teichfit sind überflüssig, müsste inzwischen bekannt sein.
> 
> Grüsse,
> Frank



Ma muss zwischen Käufer und Verkäufer unterscheiden.


----------



## Mushi (26. Sep. 2020)

Unbedingt


----------



## Mushi (26. Sep. 2020)

Zum Vergleich, ein Haar hat zirka 60 Micron (0,06 mm).

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## Reimai (26. Sep. 2020)

Ich weiß, dass ein Mikron nichts ist. Wollte auch vom Verkäufer die 5 Mikron Säcke haben. Der hat aber unbedingt  gemeint den 1 Mikron zu nehmen, da dort die Schwebealgen gefiltert werden. Ein Sack mit Anschluss hat auf eBay ca. 25 EUR gekostet mit Überlastungsventil. Hab 2 Säcke zusammengehängt. Soweit funktioniert es gut.

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Pool-Wasser...t-Ventil-anstelle-von-Sandfilter/203083065167
Hab vorher das ganze mit Leggins probiert. Das hat aber nichts gebracht


----------



## Throphol (26. Sep. 2020)

moderne Leggins haben doch Löcher - oder ? Das sind dann die  tierfreundlichen Filter.


----------



## Reimai (27. Sep. 2020)

Hab die Leggins DEN60 verwendet


----------



## troll20 (27. Sep. 2020)

Throphol schrieb:


> moderne Leggins haben doch Löcher - oder ? Das sind dann die  tierfreundlichen Filter.


Gibt auch welche mit Fuß oder man macht einen Knoten rein


----------



## Reimai (4. Okt. 2020)

Nach ein paar Tagen  mit 2 Wundesäcken ist der Teich deutlich klarer geworden. Man sieht schon 1,5 Meter tief.
Die Säcke gabe ich bis jetzt 5 mal ausgewaschen. Am Besten geht es mit einem Hochdruckreiniger.


----------



## Reimai (8. März 2021)

Hallo,
Der Winter ist beim Ausklingen. Der Teich erwacht zu neuem Leben. Zeit mit dem Frühlingsputz im Teich zu beginnen.
Nachdem ich alle Seiten im Teich mehrmals abgekehrt habe und mit dem Schlammsauger den Boden abgesaugt habe sind wieder Flecken noch am Boden sichtbar.
Um nicht wieder wie jedes Jahr das ganze Becken händisch zu reinigen, habe ich mir überlegt den Roboter von Tosstec zuzulegen. Hat schon jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit diesem für Teiche geeigneten Roboter gemacht?


----------



## Marion412 (12. März 2021)

Ja, ich habe mir einen zugelegt und natürlich nur gelesen , das er für Naturteiche geeignet ist , aber nicht für Falten in der Folie. 

Habe ihn schon mit Robotertechnik, aber ohne Fahrwerk . Benutze ihn als handgeführten Bürstensauger , ist aber recht umständlich, da er sich ja festsaugt und dann an den Falten hängenbleibt und wieder in eine andere Richtung möchte.

Habe ihn jetzt überwiegend als Schlammsauger verwendet . 
Da ich mir jetzt einen Pontovac 4 zugelegt habe , werde ich evtl. den Tosstec verkaufen 
.


----------



## Reimai (12. März 2021)

Hallo Marion, Danke für die Antwort. In meinem Naturpool habe ich keine Falten. Mein Bedenken ist ob die Flecken (Bild letzter Beitrag von mir) von der Folie abgehen. So wie ich das von dir lese, sollte das ja möglich sein. Ich werde wahrscheinlich nächste Woche die Vollversion kaufen.


----------



## Reimai (23. März 2021)

Hallo, ich habe mir den Tosstec Roboter mit der Vollausstattung jetzt geleistet. Auf Grund der schlechten Witterung konnte ich erst 3 Stunden den Roboter verwenden. Habe zuerst den Roboter vollautomatisch den Boden 3x reinigen lassen. Anschließend habe ich im Handbetrieb eine Hälfte des oberen Bodens gereinigt. Anbei seht ihr die Fotos vorher und nachher. Die rechte Seite habe ich im Handbetrieb gereinigt. Funktioniert wirklich super. Das Sieb wird durch Drehbewegung während dem Einsatz gereinigt. Beim Betrieb trübt sich das Wasser etwas ein, da ich den gröberen Filter am Anfang verwendet habe (110my). Wie das mit dem 45my Filter ist habe ich noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Marion412 (23. März 2021)

Teste den feinen erst, wenn du das meiste grobe entfernt hast. Die feinen Siebe sind sehr empfindlich und direkt hinüber und die Wände nur mit dem 110 machen.


----------

